# ******** TRACKDAY - THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR A FANTASTIC DAY!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

*Due to recent posts, would you prefer??*​
TT Only Track Day2125.61%TT Forum Track Day6174.39%


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

For a list of those attending and details regarding this event please see the Events Section.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't believe it, we've had 15 reads and no one interested!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To be fair - only a very small proportion of TT Owners actually take their cars on track.

TO the extent that as a club, the TTOC was offered a free track day - no other cars, just us from Audi UK, and the take up was disappointing. There hasn't been any talk of anyone organising one for a while now, but just wait, you'll get some interest.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I will wait for people to wake up and realise what a fantastic experience it is.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would love to do it, but cost of insurance/time etc all conspire against me.

Did drive a TT around Brands, just not my TT. :roll:


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Where do you have in mind :?:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Give it up mate.

I've pushed and pushed and no one is actually interested.

I organised the day last year at Oulton Park and we just scraped anough people to avoid being embarassed in front of Audi but I had to invite some guys from another fourm to make up numbers.

IIRC the total cost was Â£10 to cover marshalls etc.

People don't seem interested despite :

[1] It's huge fun
[2] You get to really use your car
[3] You improve your driving ability and thus become a better/safer driver
[4] It really is huge fun!!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Would love to go to another after doing Knockhill earlier this year.

I would go as far to say that it was the *BEST* money I have ever spent on a day out.

Especially a TT or VAG only event.

If it was at Knockhill, I'd be there in a flash 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

FWIW, I'd be interested, subject to venue / date / cost.

I did Oulton Park, and thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Could be tempted ie: cost/when/where, also what are the insurance implications do you need to delcare i always thought if i twated my car on a trackday i would trailer it home and claim later, i had an accident late at night honest.

Erm scrap that last comment just thought what happens if someone runs into me i would want them to be covered :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I just attended the Audi Driver International at Castle Coombe, the cost for 6 10 minute sessions was Â£140.00, what a bargain, to be able to throw your TT around like that!! Insurance was Â£150.00 for Â£18,000 worth of cover, with a Â£1,500 excess.

I personally wouldn't bother with insurance again, but as this was my first time (oh er!!) I thought best be sae, but as long as you are with other people like minded and in expensive cars they are not going to try and crash you off the track. Also it wasn;t a race, just a great opportunity to wang your TT around a superb course, and improve your driving skills. I was on so much of a high driving home, it was fantastic, also I couldn't sleep the night before (like a kid at christmas!!)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

J 22S DS said:


> Where do you have in mind :?:


Well as I live in Gloucestershire, Castle Coombe is ideal for me, but a central location (if that's possible) for everyone who is interested.

Firstly, I have to gauge interest and then organise something, but without interest nothing will happen.

Trust me once you have done it, you will want to do it again and again and again!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd love to do a track day, just not in my car! (insurance, need it for work etc)

Don't Brands Hatch do an Audi driver day or something? :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Well I just attended the Audi Driver International at Castle Coombe, the cost for 6 10 minute sessions was Â£140.00, what a bargain, to be able to throw your TT around like that!! Insurance was Â£150.00 for Â£18,000 worth of cover, with a Â£1,500 excess.
> 
> *I personally wouldn't bother with insurance again, but as this was my first time (oh er!!) I thought best be sae, but as long as you are with other people like minded and in expensive cars they are not going to try and crash you off the track. * Also it wasn;t a race, just a great opportunity to wang your TT around a superb course, and improve your driving skills. I was on so much of a high driving home, it was fantastic, also I couldn't sleep the night before (like a kid at christmas!!)


Ask ScoTTy about that...


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

My opinion about track days has been documented in the Events section for the CC day. Having spent money on setting up your car, there is only one way to find out what it and you are capable of and it is sooooo much fun. I would support any attempt to organise a TT track day and will help where I possibly can. My only thought is that I wouldn't want it to be too strict on the TT only thing, as we should allow other TT friends to join the fun.

I am sure Wak would be up for another one. TThrill was also at CC and I am sure wanted more. I am sure we could persuade Roland (GTT) up, if not just because he likes showing us how fast his car is .

For those worried about there cars: The day could be organised to ensure only very few cars were on track at any time and if you wanted to be sure no one was going to run into you, you would just let the rest of the group go past and run around on your own at your own speed. There is no reason why this needs be any more dangerous than normal driving. You could even have a separate groups for people that want to run at normal or just above road speeds. There are people with much more experience than me of track days on here and I am sure they would agree they can be run very safely.

I can honestly say CC was the most fun single day out I have had in years. Please consider joining this.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Roland, Wak, clive where r u, when I need your support!! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've only done 2 tracks... I loved Oulton Park with TT. It was a fantastic experience. I also did Thruxton in a 996 Turbo and that was utterly fantastic 8) 

Given a suitable date, venue and price (just buying a house), I would love to do it again.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd be interested too.... wasnt able to make CC or any of the earlier events (due to work pressures and then a broken collarbone) but its on my list of things I must do....

Price is always an issue so lower the better and sensible insurance rates... i was bought a redletter track day but they insisted on their own insurance of Â£300 (only covered the driver not the car!) so I got a refund (as it didnt say on the box or the paperwork that their insurance was mandatory).

Sundays are better for me, but open to suggestions


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Scratch my previous comment - just remembered that the Ring is classed as a toll road and is therefore public. It's subject to the same rules as any other public road and therefore no separate insurance is required to drive it.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep!

Sign me up. Sure pretty much any venue (Jerez would be nice)

Track days Rule!! forget INsurance. you are more at risk on the road. If you don't believe me, go to one as a spectator and you'll wish (after two sessions usually) that you'd signed on and done the drivers briefing.

I still have my Mates VFR 400 sat outside as he came to one. bought a track bike and is now hooked. Got no trailer for it so lives at mine in a luxury race caravan!...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OK, I'm in if its not silly money! 
Myself and Kev Powell had a go at this but needed 30 takers I think and that was for a 6 car per session event at CC.

Like Scotty said not too many owners are willing to put their car on a track.

1.There is track phobia out there.

2. Most peoples perceptions of track days are like touring car events
They are nothing like that.

3. Most people dont appreciate that when you set out two or three simple track day rules to a small group of people they will follow them! Specially on a track with no traffic lights, junctions or any other distractions to worry about.

yet those same people are ok to put their cars on roads with a highway code full of rules 90% of other drivers dont follow with all the other dangers you come accross.

Well organised track days are the safest driving and most fun you will have with your car.

no one ploughs into you they dont have mobile phones, or sexy burds on the pavement to distract them, you are 100% concentrating on whats going on.

For Example, on a TT Only Track day you will have a group of around 6 enthusiasts on track who all dont want to damage their cars, all spend their hard earned on maintenance and are all wanting to have fun, respect each others cars and dont want to damage anyone elses car either.

Tomorrow when you are out driving take a look at the 6 cars around you and tell us if you felt those 6 drivers had the same feelings about theirs and your car.

Insurance is a necessity on the road but a luxury on track.
If you feel you can not apply caution and ability to your driving on track then perhaps you need it but you will have a great time without incident if you play safe!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You bu99er Wak, you are seriously tempting me  I really want to do this, always have done but I've always been put off because I'm worried about screwing my everyday car up. I haven't got the financial resources to fix my car if it goes bang in a big way but reading what you just said makes a lot of sense.

I'm really, really tempted.

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Graham, many people talk of cooking brakes, and tyres, even I have before.

Last weekend, I had a great time, I didnt brake late into bends and was fairly gentle on my tyres.

you will use some tyre up but not as much as you think if you are slow in and fast out of the corners you can really have a really good day.

You drive to your ability and if you want to get the best times then late braking will use up pads and you will notice brake fade on a track like castle combe. I drove with early braking which means you brush off speed a little earlier but its a lot less stress on the brakes and no fade at all.

There are a few sensible track rules to follow to pass or let people pass, no one is allowed to pass without indication. If you see you are holding someone up, let them pass.

Your car is well maintained check your oil and wheel bolt torques before going out, always use the last lap of the session to drive gently and let the car cool down and even run it for a few minutes at idle when you park up and you should have a great day with no problems.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd be seriously interested in this. I've attended many many Castle Combe "Action Days" and had a memorable and safe time without fail everytime. Would also give me a great excuse to upgrade the brakes!

Castle Combe is good for me, as is Thruxton, but I'd be willing to travel. There's also the Haynes Motor Museum test circuit which the SeatCupra.net guys frequent and rant about.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

I would jump at the chance to do a TT track day. I have never done a track day before but would jump at the chance to do a well organised one with other TT owners.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I will talk to a few tracks and get prices etc etc and revert back to you all very soon, glad to see the interest picking up.


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Multi, it might be a good idea to create a list in the original post of people that have expressed interest. I think between us we should be able to pursuade enough people that it is a fun and safe thing to do with your car.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

I too did the OP one last year, and it was a great day out, IIRC we had 20-25 TT's a few RS's and a few imposters. A Scooby and a VX ( both ex-TT owners ) 
Week days were bound to drop the numbers, but I would sugest a snifly nose a day or two before always helps with the lack of official days off.
Costs seems to put most people off, but the one as mentioned above was only a TENNER, so full price events and location are going to be the biggest barrier.

The TTOC OP day it self was almost event free, apart from a couple of minor offs onto the grass, ( I was one of them ) 
and as pointed out by others, safer place to push your car than the road.

If you've never done it, you must, [smiley=weneedyou.gif] 
if you've done it before, you know you want to do it again. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Ian


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Word of advice:

After an "enthusiastic" session remember to leave your hand brake off. If you put it on when the discs are still rather hotter than they've ever been on the road you'll find it cooks the brake fluid and you'll have a premature end to your day. :wink:

For those who like signature pics. Your tyres will look rather splendid when you pull of the track. makes a great photo.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Roland, Wak, clive where r u, when I need your support!! :lol:


Thanks Wak, but still yet to hear from Roland or Clive!! Maybe they are away?!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Roland, Wak, clive where r u, when I need your support!! :lol:
> ...


Clive's around but I dont think he's done many track days! :?

Roland has, I've done a few, Scotty is a track day freak! 

Nutt's I think has done a few.

The ones that are riskier are the multi brand subsidised events e.g. a VW-Audi track day brings with it cars from Â£500 to Â£50000 cars hence the Â£500 bracket of driver has a lot less to lose if he want to go mad overtaking on a bend.

You may also get a few that maybe want the experience of sliding and/or a minor spin as it make for a more exciting story for your mates.

The best track days I have been to are the official CC days with enthusiasts who want to have fun and go home in one piece.

The Audi day which meant mostly there is relatively expensive machinery out there.

I think a TT only day would be superb as well.

There was a really good company that took pictures like this:-









not at the Audi event but last year, I'll try to get the name and let you know, they will turn up for free and just charge for the pictures and they were great value if you got a CD full instead of individual prints.

I thought the lot at the Audi day were taking the Pi$$ a bit they were pricey.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ALSO another problem for anyone with aftermarket wheels or wheels with a push on center cap

remove the caps!

The front passenger wheels will become a huge heat sink and any center caps , specially plastic will melt.

I keep forgetting to remove them and have lost one at every event.

my Drivers side also melted a little but fell out in the drive at home, a little heating on the cooker and reshaping and its fine plus I have 1or 2 spares ! :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Done a couple Wak - Combe, Bedford.... I like the TT (or Audi owning folk you know...) only ones too


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak, the picture company was probably ActionPrints, they do al lot of these sporting events.. AFAIK they come for free assuming a minium level of purchase afterwards


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm interested in doing a track day too. I look forward to seeing the pricing and dates.

Dubcat.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Scotty is a track day freak!
> ...
> I think a TT only day would be superb as well.


Call me a freak and then tell the world I shouldn't be allowed to attend.

Cheers "mate"! :x

:wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have put a list of people interested on my original post.

Please can a moderator make it sticky, I really want this to work and I will not be defeated!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Scotty is a track day freak!
> ...


you can come for a ride! :-*

Chip, the company that did these:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/ccombe2003/ccombe2003.htm

had a lot slicker site and you could buy all your prints on CD for set price.

Actionprints is a tad pricey and they dont accept online payments or do CD's I think they are pretty new judging by the number of events....
:?


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Wak said:


> Actionprints is a tad pricey and they dont accept online payments or do CD's I think they are pretty new judging by the number of events....
> :?


Plus I didn't think the pictures were actually that good. They were all quite distant shots, not like some of the better ones Wak has shown.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Wak, who did your photos, I can only see Actionprints mentioned, and they were at the last Audi Driver day.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Wak, who did your photos, I can only see Actionprints mentioned, and they were at the last Audi Driver day.


I have the CD and company name at home for the 2003 prints I'll check tonight......and check they are still in business!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm up for it as long as it's a dirt track :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Wak, who did your photos, I can only see Actionprints mentioned, and they were at the last Audi Driver day.
> ...


Anther company I have pics from is 
http://www.actionshots.me.uk/locate.htm


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK guys, if the venue was Castle Combe would this put any of you off coming??


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

No - I now know that track like .... well like a track have have been round a few times :lol:

Fine by me and we were told it was quite cheap. 
p.s. let ScoTTY come along


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Now what I am about to post, please do not take this as a final!!

How would Â£150.00 per car sound to people??

This is for unlimited use of the track from 9 - 5, six cars per session and 10 - 20 minute sessions (this is negotiable and comments are welcomed).

The dates so far that are free are 5, 12 or 19th February 2005.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds reasonable, you'd expect to get at least 5 sessions on track which when they cost Â£30 a session at a normal Castle Combe track day works out quite nicely.

February... good, time to get bigger brakes and coilovers fitted!


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi

Can I bring my S3

SimonS3MTM


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

S3mon said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I bring my S3
> 
> SimonS3MTM


On this occasion and at this moment in time, probably no.

I am trying desperately trying to organise a TT only day.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Sounds reasonable, you'd expect to get at least 5 sessions on track which when they cost Â£30 a session at a normal Castle Combe track day works out quite nicely.
> 
> February... good, time to get bigger brakes and coilovers fitted!


Well I thought so Jay!!

February is far enough away for people to make there minds up and send me the money, also not too far away to get excitied about, which I am already!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can a moderator please make this sticky!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> S3mon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


as opposed to those who still form part of the TT forum no matter what car they drive now ? welcome to the world of polishers..... 8) 
a TT forum track day would make it more viable...... then I can come with my other german


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

count me in [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would be up for this.. that is if still have the TT in Feb


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Kell said:


> Scratch my previous comment - just remembered that the Ring is classed as a toll road and is therefore public. It's subject to the same rules as any other public road and therefore no separate insurance is required to drive it.


12 laps at the Ring...about 150 Euros (100 pounds?)...and you drive with other Cars...

The idea we Ities had, was to obtain enough reserved time in a Big Circuit, in order to be able to run safely...

Incredible enough, we closed yesterday our deal with Monza Administration (normally, one of the most expensive circuits in Europe), gaining 1 1/2 hours in the CoupÃ¨ & Cabrio SpeedDay of December the 5th...

In Monza, up to 70 cars can run at the same time (1/2 Hour)without tampering each other so much...we'll be 80-90, diluted in such a long time...and all other Marques will have to stay off the Track while the TTs will be in!

Even those who have a long way to go (Oviedo, Spain-1900 km), will be able to have a Track Day in one of the mostly renown Circuits without any hassle...

We also obtained quite favourable conditions....because we've been the first to think about it!

Check here:http://www.ttforum.it


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

good work monsTTer....

I really hope I can do Monza one day.....

have Spa & the Ring for '05 but an '06 trip down there is already pencilled in !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

RMTT said:


> p.s. let ScoTTY come along


Cheers mate but I totally understand the request for a TT only day.

Sadly I don't think you'll get the numbers but I wish the organiser well.

I always think it's a shame when people own a car that never gets fully utilised especially when people spend so much on mods e.g. brakes etc. Many people think it's the same as fast road driving and until you've done a track day, whatever I say, they'll never be convinced at the difference with a track day. Also the benefit to your driving skills can't be under estimated and if more people attend because it's TT only then the better it is. I'd honestly rather this happen than a few of us fro mother marques come along and this put people off. It's not as if trackdays arerare these days. :wink:

One day I might even try to get a group going to the 'ring again. For the last four years I've organised it and tried to encourage a group but every year there's only been a few attendees. Same thing when I did the track day. I'm all out of organising effort for no reward (by which I mean a good turn out) so I'll encourage others from the side lines. 



MonsTTer said:


> 12 laps at the Ring...about 150 Euros (100 pounds?)...and you drive with other Cars...


143 Euros actually :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

UK225 said:


> I would be up for this.. that is if still have the TT in Feb


You cannot be srious Morgan  Not another going to chop his TT in. Next thing Wak will be saying he's selling his too 

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Wak will be saying he's selling his too
> 
> Graham


I sold it yesterday!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

So come on guys, what about the price I posted yesterday, does that put everyone off, is that about right, please give some feedback!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Its about tops for me, Cheaper would be better.....see what you can do! 

These were the guys that did my 2003 pics at CC....

http://www.picman.co.uk/


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

It can be as cheap as you like, but we need more TT's to sign up, come guys use your influence!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

RMTT said:


> p.s. let ScoTTY come along


Surely it's either a TT only day, or it isn't.

Personally I wouldn't mind it it was a TT and TTOC or ******** only day - for me it's more about knowing the people you're going to be on track with and their attitute to their and your safety that making sure it's purely TTs and nothing else. Helps get the numbers up too ;-)

Clive


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If it is the feeling of the majority to let TTOC / ******** members whatever car they drive along, then I haven't got a problem with that.

All I ask for is a more than good turn out.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Spot on. It's about like minded people at the end of the day, and the more people that are going the more TT owners we can convince to come!



clived said:


> Personally I wouldn't mind it it was a TT and TTOC or ******** only day - for me it's more about knowing the people you're going to be on track with and their attitute to their and your safety that making sure it's purely TTs and nothing else. Helps get the numbers up too ;-)
> 
> Clive


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, I have to agree with Clive as well about making it TTOC / forum etc. To be brutally honest, you probably wonâ€™t get enough people if itâ€™s TT-only, and there are a number of people on here that are still â€œforum regularsâ€ but have long since sold their TTâ€™s who would (I guess) like to do the track-day.

The Oulton Park track day was originally (I think) just TTOC, but was extended out to RS246 as well, but given that it was all people who wanted to be careful with their cars and took pride in them (and not driving like nutters in Â£200 old bangers etc) everyone was very respectful on the circuit, even when you were mixing track regulars in rocket-ship modified RS4â€™s with TT track-day newbies like myself!

Itâ€™s all about getting the _people_ right (and their attitudes) rather than necessarily that they must drive a TT.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> So come on guys, what about the price I posted yesterday, does that put everyone off, is that about right, please give some feedback!!


Well done Multiprocess you seem to have galvanised more interest than I
did when I tried to organize a track day at Donington, which I (wrongly) thought because of its central location would attract members from all over the country.

You asked for some feedback, so here goes:-
Combe is a great track, and more people ought to try Track Days.

Â£150 is about the â€˜averageâ€™ price for a Track Day, but we are talking
about February and it could be foggy or snowing! Donington charge Â£95 per car for a sessioned 9 till 4 winter Sunday (can you still run until 5 pm in February?). I paid about Â£140 at Combe this last April (with another marque) with a 
a maximum of 12 cars on track (IMO a good number, although 6 would be a real luxury) at any time.

You could raise more money if you donâ€™t have enough cars by charging say 
Â£25- Â£30 for a second driver.

Again (selfishly) I would rather see a day open to TT forum members
rather than a TT only day.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

HighTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > So come on guys, what about the price I posted yesterday, does that put everyone off, is that about right, please give some feedback!!
> ...


Firstly, thank you very much for your feedback, I only wish I had some more from other members!!

I understand your concerns about the date, but this is the only month of available Saturdays and I didn't think that a weekday would be suitable for many people.

I think in the end it will be a TT forum members open invitation, because for reasons unknown to me, not enough TT drivers want to experience the thrill of a track day.

OK, let's throw this open, if it was open to all TT forum members whatever you drive now, how many more would come??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I only wish I had some more from other members!!

* I take this comment back, having read the thread back, I have had some good feedback, this was a little harsh, I just really want this to be a great track day!!  :wink: *


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

1. Yes i would do a trackday
2. Defo if it was Â£100
3. I wouldn't fork out for the extra insurance(after reading other views here)
4. The first two dates i'm in the French Alp's sliding down the side of a mountain on a gloryfied lolly stick :!: [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone else got any problems with tha dates I suggested??


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Has anyone else got any problems with tha dates I suggested??


Personally I couldn't make the 12th, but you're never gonna get a date that everyone agrees with - just go with the majority vote I guess.


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

count me in! what track? what date?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on lads, 19 signed up now, more more more!!!!  :roll: 8)


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Multiprocess

Been away on business so did'n see this thread until now, good to see the interest you have generated (add me to the list!) however I think to make this fly financially you will have to open it up to others, but as long as it is kept relatively "select" then it should still be fun and safe.

How about considering other circuits such as Thruxton, Donington, Brands, Cadwell Park, What's the welsh one? Penbury?.

CC was Â£140 for the day so that's about the limit but cheaper the better.

Off Topic but just had contact prints for the CC TD from J.Gainsford the contact prints look good (better than actionprints) anybody seen their Hi Res CD images? Are they any good?

Cheers Ron


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Come on lads, 19 signed up now, more more more!!!!  :roll: 8)


Can you post up a list of names so we can see who's in and who's not. Then we'll know the right people to encourage.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Can you post up a list of names so we can see who's in and who's not. Then we'll know the right people to encourage.


It's on the 1st post of the thread :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=oops.gif] :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Can you post up a list of names so we can see who's in and who's not. Then we'll know the right people to encourage.


... and put down a deposit

now If I'd got the 993 TT (twin turbo) would I have been alright ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Almost!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> I can't believe it, we've had 15 reads and no one interested!!!


Patience clearly paid off then


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes it did, but still a few names to find!!

Has anyone had anymore thoughts over the weekend??


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Lets hope they are not deterred by the spanish capers... :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes quite, I was slightly worried about that, but I didn't see anything similar to my first track day three weeks ago!!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stridgey said:


> count me in! what track? what date?


Castle Combe.
5th, 12th or 19th February 2005


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Didn't get much feedback about these two posts?!?!?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


5 th or 12th good for me, price a tad steep at Â£150 (IIRC)...I'd certainly be interested even more if it were nearer the Â£100...


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Interested - no idea of suitable dates yet though so I guess any would do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


somehow I think you know the answer to that one....


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,
Yes put me down for it. 
Regards Roland GTT


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Waht about another revenue "earner"

I am not keen to track my car, but dead keen to come along and watch, maybe even ready to pay
1) Parking fee ( a fiver ?)
2) Passenger fee , bringing my own helmet ( a tenner?)

Perhaps have some raffle prizes put up by Forum Friendly Companies

This lot will raise a couple of hundred towards the day ???


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Waht about another revenue "earner"
> 
> I am not keen to track my car, but dead keen to come along and watch, maybe even ready to pay
> 1) Parking fee ( a fiver ?)
> ...


Yes excellent ideas and some have already been thought off.

I will by the end of this week post a propsed plan of action, so watch this space, but keep the comments coming.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess,

You have PM.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


Probably coz those that you'd expect to reply are already doing their own track days.

If a TT forum one comes up then great but if not us "other marques" guys will carry on doing our own thing. :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I am interested in the track day, just need to decide if we are on hols in Feb.

That said I've only scanned through the thread so if I've missed a few posts sorry 

What about a TT Forum track day with alternate sessions for TT only and other marques (although no reason a TT can not join in with the "big boys" :wink: )

Their is a huge resource of track day knowledge and it would be a shame not to tap into it. I attended the Oulton Park track day and thought part of what made it an excellent event was the willingness of the non track virgins to pass on tips and assistance and that included the RS246 people that attended.

Remember that most of the other marque owners have spent as much if not more than the TT owners on their cars.

From my experience @ Oulton Park, I was paranoid that I did not want to damage my TT or anyone elses car come to that so decided I would keep to a nice clear track so if anyone came near a simple indication was enough to give me a clear track for me to do my own thing 8)

My 4 bob's worth.

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> I am interested in the track day, just need to decide if we are on hols in Feb.
> 
> That said I've only scanned through the thread so if I've missed a few posts sorry
> 
> ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> What about a TT Forum track day with alternate sessions for TT only and other marques (although no reason a TT can not join in with the "big boys" :wink: )


Interesting idea but why would I (or any one else not in a TT) pay the same amount for a sessioned track day (open pitlane works much better in my opinion) if I can get a unrestricted day for the same money.

If it's under this condition and works out cheap then maybe otherwise I'll just do a normal day.

(I'm not saying it's a bad idea - just adding some input :wink: )


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Interesting idea but why would I (or any one else not in a TT) pay the same amount for a sessioned track day (open pitlane works much better in my opinion) if I can get a unrestricted day for the same money.
> 
> If it's under this condition and works out cheap then maybe otherwise I'll just do a normal day.
> 
> (I'm not saying it's a bad idea - just adding some input :wink: )


exactly...

btw... doing Donnington on the 22nd.. PCGB track day  for any Porsches ! but only Porsches.... :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting idea but why would I (or any one else not in a TT) pay the same amount for a sessioned track day (open pitlane works much better in my opinion) if I can get a unrestricted day for the same money.
> ...


Does that include an RS2?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > What about a TT Forum track day with alternate sessions for TT only and other marques (although no reason a TT can not join in with the "big boys" :wink: )
> ...


I personally find that three 20 minute sessions each hour work well;
everybody gets IMO enough, and in theory an equal amount of time.
You know when you are due out so there is no waiting for ages in the
pit lane just to get on track without a long wait.
That means you have time to let you & your car cool down, check your car over, have a cup of tea, watch others driving and have a chat etc. In all I find it much more relaxing than an open pit lane.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd actually vote for open pit lane - has worked well on the 2 track days I've taken part in - certainly gives you the flexibilty to go out and do your choice from 1 to as many as you like laps, and it doesn't "force" you to stay out if you loose concentration / get fed up / need a pee half way through your 20 mins.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

clived said:


> it doesn't "force" you to stay out if you loose concentration / get fed up / need a pee half way through your 20 mins.


I forgot to add that the the time between sessions gives
most people time to pee, unless you have completely missed your
braking point, in which case sessions also give you enough time to change
your trousers as well :wink: :lol:
Especially if you have 'loose' concentration !


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

it might pay to change the title to get a bit more interest, it could be putting non tt owners off reading the thread. maybe put "******** members track day" or somert


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I agree with Sundeep. Come along to Donnington on the 22nd.

Sundeep, shall we get hold of Nik TT in his 911 GT3 and do a Donnington Hoon?
Simon


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, title changed, let's see what happens!!

I have had some good conversations with several members and I am looking at maybe alternative tracks, to get alternative prices to see how they compare.

I will be posting a response to all comments and feedback I have had by the end of the week.

Forgive me if I have got the wrong end of the last few post, but it seems as though some members are a little pi$$ed off at a TT only day.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you can get a TT only day together then go for it. There is something nice about being on track with cars with very similar abilities.

I did the Brands day (about 3 years ago) which was TT only and it did feel a bit special. 

Unfortunately I doubt you'll get anywhere near enough people willing to cought up the cash when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

That is the plan, but like you say when it comes to the crunch, we will see who is to be relied upon!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

I also like the ones from the TT owners who spend Â£000's & Â£000's on mod's / GB's etc for their cars etc etc and have already stated that Â£150'ish is still too much for an exclusive track day..... 

btw..good work multiprocess keep it up......


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Multiprocess,

Please count me in, i'd be very intrested intaking part in a TT Track Day 

Thanks for putting the effort in btw [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

and for those who cant wait...

Sat 30th Oct, open pit lane all day, Â£199 for the full 3.6mile Bedford GT circuit..... with almost no armco barriers to hit and good run off areas..... mostly a mix of Porsche & Lotus... and apparently one Holden !

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31613


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I might come to that one if the weathers really bad. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words, I am getting near to finalising the details, so watch this space and miss it at your peril!!!! [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If I went for the 19th February 2005, who of those who have expressed an interest would the present a problem too???


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

dOHHHHHHHHH

Flying out for a week of Snowboarding on the 19th


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Harv said:


> dOHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Flying out for a week of Snowboarding on the 19th


Well it's not set in stone then, but I have to go for a date and see how that grabs everyone. Obviously if everyone says they can't do it, then I will change it.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Cool No probs

Lets see what happens


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

There are a few VX's going to that one on the 30th, its the Porsche OC GT3 day so plenty of fast stuff there


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I might come to that one if the weathers really bad. [smiley=devil.gif]


might ! if you do.... you better hope it rains ! 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

thorney said:


> There are a few VX's going to that one on the 30th, its the Porsche OC GT3 day so plenty of fast stuff there


aye..... 

does that mean you'll be there as well ?


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm interested as well but it will depend on where/when(and the weather!) as i live in aberdeen


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

original_tt said:


> I'm interested as well but it will depend on where/when(and the weather!) as i live in aberdeen


At the moment it will be at Castle Combe in Wiltshire, on the 19th February 2005.

I'll add you to the list and see how it goes until it is finalised at the weekend.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

hmmm within a week of my birthday. Like it. Might be able to get this one, "sponsored".


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> hmmm within a week of my birthday. Like it. Might be able to get this one, "sponsored".


I like it!!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Fun and Profit:-

IMO getting tution at a track day adds enormously to your days
satisfaction.

If we hired an instructor for the day at whatever their
daily rate is, and then charged say Â£25 for each session of
tuition, we should make a good profit as well. :idea:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand your comment, but this day is intended not to make a profit, but for everyone to meet people who the would normally just "talk to" on here and also have so much fun they will be asking when the next one is!!! 

If anyone wants an instructor then, they do have them at Castle Combe and on the last Audi Driver track day @ Combe, an instructor did go around with some people, can anyone shed any light on this, was it you??


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry  I didn't really mean profit ... I meant a profitable revenue earner to reduce the cost .....

If there are 24 sessions in a day @ Â£25 ... then that is a take of Â£600.
If say an instructor is Â£200 for the day that leaves Â£400 to be
distributed to all those taking part, so reducing their cost for the day
before tuition ...... or is my logic total BO*****ks ? :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

You might find that those who want to have instruction don't want to subsidise the day for those who don't (which is effectively what you are suggesting  )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Lee,
Can you please add me to the list.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

clived said:


> You might find that those who want to have instruction don't want to subsidise the day for those who don't (which is effectively what you are suggesting  )


I just made a suggestion to reduce basic cost without thinking through fully all possibilities.
But if say the day was going to cost Â£140 per person without an instructor
present, but that basic cost was able to be reduced to Â£125 per person if there was a surplus 'profit' from those wanting to pay an extra Â£25 for instruction, then I'm not sure that anybody is subsidising anybody, except the instructor who is subsidising all present. And IMO anybody who doesn't want to spend what would only be in effect an extra Â£10 (140, or 125 + 25) on instruction is either extremely good, extremely arrogant, or extremely stupid;
I better go and get my Nomex Flame Suit on, and it's only single layer :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

High TT

No flame suit required. its a good idea but I think most track days come with instuctors anyway. You don't just rent the track, you get marshalls and first aid... etc... Good idea though.

Most bike track days I've done have been from Â£80-Â£149 and that big one was the brands indy circuit.

I am a member of Trackdays.co.uk and it stikes me an easy way would be to find a date that was quite and block book it with the discount membership affords. might not be all TTs but we could save money if thats a priority.

Just throwing in my two penneth.

Loz


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We had to employ an instructor at the TTOC day at Oulton Park.

I'd recommend you contact the track as they have their own preferred instructors. Since we used a recommended one, the instructor also did the prep-talk, gave local rules/restrictions etc.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sometimes the simplest plans are the best. Lets rent Tesco's carpark and have an good thrash between the bollards


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I better go and get my Nomex Flame Suit on, and it's only single layer :wink:


No flame suit required, but I still think your maths is faulty. By definition if you're making a profit / surplus from those who want instruction, and using it to lower the track price, then those taking tuition are subsiding the rest.

If, if your other model, everyone takes tuition, then you might as well just add the cost of the instructor in to the total, as it ends up costing each person the same either way. 

Clive


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Great persistence and effort Lee, keep it going 8)

My advise is to set your date and go for it :wink: as it wont suit everyone, me included :? For what it's worth in February I can only make 12th & 26th 

I think tuition is a must and would certainly make me feel better  it may also help some of us to become better drivers 

Col


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Sometimes the simplest plans are the best. Lets rent Tesco's carpark and have an good thrash between the bollards


Would be alot cheaper, I don't think Tesco's would mind!! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Who would be interested in a TT only trackday somewhere??
> 
> I know this should be in events, but no one reads it in there, let's get this off the ground and make it a trackday to beat all other trackdays!!
> 
> ...


* OK, would all those on this list, please let me know if the 19th February 2005 is anygood for you, please, no pretty please, like now!!! *


----------



## Forbsey (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd like to come to this.

It sounds like fun....have to get the clutch sorted first though :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Forbsey said:


> I'd like to come to this.
> 
> It sounds like fun....have to get the clutch sorted first though :roll:


I've added you to the list, I assume the date is ok for you??

It should be the best fun ever!!!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Lee,
19th Feb fine with me


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Hi Lee,
> 19th Feb fine with me


At Last, thanks Mark at least someone is awake this morning!!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lee,
> ...


Its a rep thing.

Like you, i was going through my daily TTOC Rep routine, including prayer to the four rings and his nutts. :wink:

I then bathed in the the oil of a sacrificial 150TTR whilst chanting our Vorsrung Dork technik hymn.

Off to wash my robes in the river


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's nice to see you following the righteous path brother Jog... 
:roll:



jog said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL!

log on
check email as a token nod towards doing some work
come in here
check IMs
check TTOC section
check TT Events section
quick shufty at For Sale for rogue traders
Promise to myself that I'll only spend 'a few mins' looking at TT area
Decide NOT to check out O/Topic & Flame - too much time spent in here already
Look in 'em anyway....

and so it goes on :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry - back On Topic....

I'll be there with a camera - 19th is fine


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> LOL!
> 
> log on
> check email as a token nod towards doing some work
> ...


Who started this bloody forum, all I do is watch it day after day, how sad am I!!!!

I am suppose to be working for my Middle East clients, but there's always tomorrow.................................


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

[/b]ill be there 19th is good for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anymore, please confirm so I can take things further!!


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I am up for this.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

PhilJ said:


> I am up for this.


Great!!

Is the date ok for you??


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

*Multiprocess* - Yep, the 19th February is fine by me!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment, we're ok for the 19th Feb


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ditto!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Is the track day open to other TT owners/or those interested that may want to come spectate etc. It may increase revenue and further enhance the car forum and TTOC

(Apologies if missed in the 11 pages)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DXN said:


> Is the track day open to other TT owners/or those interested that may want to come spectate etc. It may increase revenue and further enhance the car forum and TTOC
> 
> (Apologies if missed in the 11 pages)


I hope so [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes 19th Feb ok with me!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

DXN said:


> Is the track day open to other TT owners/or those interested that may want to come spectate etc. It may increase revenue and further enhance the car forum and TTOC
> 
> (Apologies if missed in the 11 pages)


Absolutely, for a nominal fee, could anyone that want's to spectate please let me know.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

19th Great in Principle but My Firm have a Conference in Orlando in Feb. Date to be confirmed. Its the only thing that would stop me from coming though. After all my raving I bloody better be there!


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you add me to the list please? Should be good timing as I'll need new tyres about then too!

SBJ


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Is the track day open to other TT owners/or those interested that may want to come spectate etc. It may increase revenue and further enhance the car forum and TTOC
> ...


er..pay to watch.... :?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im ok for then, yey


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Multiprocess, excellent work m8 in organising this and to get so many pepes going. As yet, I still can't give you a definate YES as I am booked to be in France setting up one of our exhibitions BUT there is a very small chance I can get this done by someone else, so I am going to ask you if you can still leave me as a 'Maybe' but don't count my name as part of the numbers you require as I don't want to let you or any of the others down.

I won't know for for a while if I can do this or not but obviuosly as soon as I know - I will let you know.

Graham


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, no problem, thanks for all the responses so far but still need more!!


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

19/2/05 is fine for me


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Count me in...assuming DSG's are okay to use around a track!!!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Count me in for 19th Feb!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

19th Feb sounds OK to me too - just so long as I put it in me diary now!

I assume it's still Castle Coombe (nr Chippenham?)

(2 'o's in Coombe?)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

19th Feb should be ok for me.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

ttimp said:


> 19th Feb sounds OK to me too - just so long as I put it in me diary now!
> 
> I assume it's still Castle Coombe (nr Chippenham?)
> 
> (2 'o's in Coombe?)


No only one, I thought it was two until I was organising this!!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I cant make this date 

Will be in Brighton doing a show I have done for 4 years now & cant get out of :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

bizzarely, only the people at the track seem to call it Combe - just about *everyone* else uses Coombe.

Multimap points both spellings to exactly the same place too!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

How bizzare!?!?!?!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thought I would post to get the back on topic!!

Still need to hear from the people who are on my list, but haven't confirmed the date yet, please!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can I be a definate *maybe* ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

:? :? :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> Can I be a definate *maybe* ?


depending on if the blue one is ready?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry can't make this as i would have just got back from 12 Day's in the Alp's (driving there and back) so bank will already be in shock 

Next time


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

My attendance will depend on the weather (snow etc) also it will be a three day trip for me so anyone offering a floor to sleep on would be handy !!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I understand you concerns regarding the weather but I need definates, so that I can go ahead and book.

I am sure that we can find somewhere for you to stay, that won't be a problem.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Can I come? I don't have a TT any more, but at least my Golf shares some DNA


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I know this sounds lazy, but I have just spent 20 mins reading through the first 2 pages of this topic...., nevermind all 12!!

If there are still places available, please can you answer the following questions...

1) Date
2) Venue
3) Cost
4) Approx track time
5) Insurance Details

Anything else that is obvious which I have missed off, just let me know. This could be a good time to summarise for everyone anyway

Cheers
MikeyB!


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I know this sounds lazy, but I have just spent 20 mins reading through the first 2 pages of this topic...., nevermind all 12!!
> 
> If there are still places available, please can you answer the following questions...
> 
> ...


Ditto me please!!!!!!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Can I come? I don't have a TT any more, but at least my Golf shares some DNA


I will know about other TT forum members without TT's within the next few days, so what this space!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

lindley said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > I know this sounds lazy, but I have just spent 20 mins reading through the first 2 pages of this topic...., nevermind all 12!!
> ...


* No problem guys!!

1. 19th February 2005

2. Castle Combe, Nr Chippenham, Wiltshire

3. Cost is approx Â£150.00 but this is coming down all the time with the more people and also other deals I am trying to do.

4. Track will be approx 1Â½ hours, broken up into sessions, but don't take this as gospel because I have yet to work out the best way to get people on the track as much as possible.

5. Insurance is upto you, I took it out on my first track day but won't bother as I know now what to expect. If you go to a track day like this is, where everyone is of the same mind and the same expensive cars, they don't drive like someone with a Â£10 ford escort!! 

Nothing else vital at the moment, I just need people to confirm they are ok with the date, then I will ask people for a 25% payment so I can book the track. Then we will see who is really interested!! *


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm in.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Track Day Virgin!

Count me in!

Since it's my first time, I think I might still get the insurance, any good companies to go for, or do I just call my own?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Track Day Virgin!
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> Since it's my first time, I think I might still get the insurance, any good companies to go for, or do I just call my own?


Great Mike, will add you to the list.

It depends on who you are insured with, I used a company called competition car insurance http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/.


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Track Day Virgin!
> ...


Hey Multi, I said "I'm in"........ :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

lindley said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


Hey Lindley!!!

I already added you to list before Mikeyb said, sorry I didn't respond, but am trying to answer all posts as well as suppose to be working, but since I found this bloody forum, I am on here all day!!!


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi Lee,

I thought you already had me down as a definate, but if not then you can take it from me that I am. Just not had a lot of time for forum reading this last couple of weeks 

Cheers, Richard.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Excellent Richard, sorry about the PM name  !!

Confirmed on the list.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anymore who need to confirm, please do, see the first page of this thread to find out if you are on there.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Where do you want the deposit sent to?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Where do you want the deposit sent to?


I like it, I like it!!!

Clive you are top of the class, I will let everyone know where to send the deposit when I have finalised the actual final cost, but thanks for your willingness to part with the cash!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We can add an item to the TTOC shop that will allow people to pay by cheque, paypal or bank transfer?

Would this help?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> We can add an item to the TTOC shop that will allow people to pay by cheque, paypal or bank transfer?
> 
> Would this help?


Yes could do, good idea!! As soon as I have finalised the cost I will be in touch within the next few days.

Anything to make it as pain free as possible.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Lee

I've been away for a couple of weeks, so have just seen & caught up on this thread, so please add me to the list as a definate.

Having done a couple of track days, one open pit & one session based, I must admit I prefered the flexibility of the open pit.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Excellent, added to the list!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm in as said before..... jsut realised this is exactly 2 weeks before my baby goes back to dealer (will be 3y old on the 6th March 05), assuming I decide not to keep her... which will be a hard decision after the track day


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> I'm in as said before..... jsut realised this is exactly 2 weeks before my baby goes back to dealer (will be 3y old on the 6th May), assuming I decide not to keep her... which will be a hard decision after the track day


Hi Chip

I have already added you and confirmed on my list on the first page, I hope you do keep your TT would be such a shame!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just a quick note. To hire an instructor for the day at CC is Â£150+VAT, please could you let me know if anyone is interested??


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Multi

I would be keen to get some instruction, but not a whole day's worth. Would it be possible to split the instruction into say 30 min sessions. In which case I would like a session first thing to show me the lines etc, and then another session early afternoon. I would be happy to pay say Â£20 per half hour session.

What do you think?

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok - make me a definate attendee and I'll keep an eye out for deposit / payment details.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Ok - make me a definate attendee and I'll keep an eye out for deposit / payment details.


 :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Ok - make me a definate attendee and I'll keep an eye out for deposit / payment details.
> ...


What's your problem? Still making this TT only?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I haven't got a problem, just didn't understand your statement, especially regarding the deposit payment thing.

We seem to have enough interested for a TT only track day, but you are more than welcome to come along.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> I haven't got a problem, just didn't understand your statement, especially regarding the deposit payment thing.
> 
> We seem to have enough interested for a TT only track day, but you are more than welcome to come along.


Look - last time I looked at this thread (and the title) it was available to TT Forum members, or TTOC members (I'm both) and thus open to non TT.

If you've changed your mind on this, perhaps you'd be good enough to say.

What is there to NOT understand about me saying:



> Ok - make me a definate attendee and I'll keep an eye out for deposit / payment details.


1) I'll definately come (I said "maybe" before, and you put similar "faces")

2) I'll keep an eye on the thread for details about how / when to pay.

If you don't want non TT owners coming, just say so. Don't just reply with a bunch of emoticons, because its REALLY not helpful.

Decide. One way or the other. Please.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't got a problem, just didn't understand your statement, especially regarding the deposit payment thing.
> ...


Sorry if in some way I have upset you.

The title has changed mainly because in the suject line I ran out of room, so I had to take the ******** bit out.

I haven't finally decided to make it a TT only day or open to non TT's as well. So far you are the only non TT that has been a definate.

Ideally I was trying to organise a TT only track day, but at the beginning the interest from TT owners wasn't there so a few people suggested making it a ******** track day, so I asked the question, who would be interested and so far you are the only one as far as I can remember.

Since we now have the a good number of of TT owners interested, I would like to have just a TT day, and my original comments were if we didn't have enough TT interest we would make it a ******** trackday.

So I haven't changed my mind yet.

I understand the "make me a definate attendee" statement, but I didn't understand the "I'll keep an eye out for deposit / payment details" maybe just having a blonde moment.

Once again sorry if I upset you in anyway.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fine. Let me know when you've decided. I know some other ex owners expressed an interest (ScoTTy maybe, but definately B3VES) so I didn't think I was the only non TT who wanted to come...

Good luck to getting commitment from enough TT owners for it to be worthwhile.

If not, drop me an IM if you are allowing non TT owners to show up and drive.

I can't (unfortunately) make the forthcoming "Other Marques" track day, and was hoping to have a "go" in Feb...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> Fine. Let me know when you've decided. I know some other ex owners expressed an interest (ScoTTy maybe, but definately B3VES) so I didn't think I was the only non TT who wanted to come...
> 
> Good luck to getting commitment from enough TT owners for it to be worthwhile.
> 
> ...


aye there were a few that have asked...

a Sat in Feb, I would consdier coming along... it's about meeting up with fellow members TT forum members old & new, etc no matter what car we now drive.....

but if non-TT's are now just going to be invited to just make the numbers up for this day then I may not want to now attend, just to help make up the numbers .... :? again not sure what you have against ******** & TTOC members who have owned TT's for years and have changed to other marques... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sundeep993 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Fine. Let me know when you've decided. I know some other ex owners expressed an interest (ScoTTy maybe, but definately B3VES) so I didn't think I was the only non TT who wanted to come...
> ...


Shame, innit...

But as its him organising it, its his choice at the end of the day...

Agree with the sentiment about making up the numbers, though... kinda takes the shine off the whole experience. Which is why I suggest he makes his mind up NOW to either include or exclude fully paid up TTOC or TT Forum members (regardless of car) or carry on down the "TT only, if I can get the numbers together, and will invite everyone else if I can't..." route.

Decision time. If we're only coming to make up the numbers, and make it possible for everyone ELSE, then stuff it... but if we're included as equals (regardless of TT ownership) then fine. But you need to make that choice and stick by it, or risk alienating those of us who DO want to attend, but for OUR reasons, not YOURS...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As it is a track day and I assume all the cars will not be on the track all day, then surely there can be TT only sessions and non TT sessions.

Just my 2p worth


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> As it is a track day and I assume all the cars will not be on the track all day, then surely there can be TT only sessions and non TT sessions.
> 
> Just my 2p worth


I think the preference was for an "open pit", not sessions... so I dunno.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sundeep993 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Fine. Let me know when you've decided. I know some other ex owners expressed an interest (ScoTTy maybe, but definately B3VES) so I didn't think I was the only non TT who wanted to come...
> ...


I think this is getting a bit blown out of proportion!!

I don't have anything against ******** members that drive other cars, far from it, but right from the outset I wanted to organise a TT day, not to spite anyone or upset anyone, just have to have TT's.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

(not withstanding that I would prefer open pit)....

If you were going to have "non TT sessions" then you have to worry about getting enough non TT's there to make sure you're optimising use of track time - doesn't make sense to do it that way to me.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We are having an open pit with a maximum of 12 cars on the track at anytime.

More details will be posted very soon.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


No problem with that. If you can get the numbers without non TT owners, then go for it. Others have tried and failed. As the TT is now more common, you may have more luck...

But I strongly suggest you make a decision sooner rather than later as to which is more important to you - a trackday which is only open to TT drivers, and relies on enough of them saying they'll come, paying their deposit and turning up on the day (and thus, with limited numbers, stands a risk of failure) - or a trackday open to all members of the TTOC or TT Forum (regardless of car) who, whilst will dilute your original goal, should at least enable the day to go ahead FOR DEFINITE.

I've no intention of making that decision for you - the choice is, ultimately, yours. But as we're pointing out, you run the risk of p*ssing off potential attendees by continually changing your mind about allowing other marques, or saying you'll invite them AS A LAST RESORT.

Invite us, or don't.

*shrug*[/i]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think the situation here is pretty clear. Lee's original vision was for a TT track day, but we all know it's a bit of an unknown as to how many people will actually open their wallets when push comes to shove - so there is still some uncertainty as to if this vision can be made a reality, of if it is more realistic to make it a general TT Forum day. As I think I've made clear, I don't mind it it's TT only or if it's general TT Forum members, but I'm not organising it, so I don't get to decide (and of course, take the risk, either way).

And Sundeep, why stir...?


> not sure what you have against ******** & TTOC members who have owned TT's for years and have changed to other marques... :?


...you know full well that Lee is just trying to actually get off his butt and organise something and add some value and doesn't have anything against anyone! He wanted to organise a TT track day - there is after all already an "other marques" track day being organised, so it seems a good balance to me. And quite how you can make sweeping "it's about...." statements about something that someone else has conceived and is organising, I'm not sure? Surely *Lee* knows what the event he is organising is about? Maybe you mean "what I'd like, but haven't organised, so perhaps you'd like to change your event to suit is..." 

Why is it that those who have a go at organising something get harrased by those that don't? Come on guys, lets just support Lee in his efforts and applaud him for actually trying to do what many of us said couldn't be done. If it turns out that this particular event isn't for you, don't moan about it, find / create an event that is 

Clive


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

clived said:


> ...you know full well that Lee is just trying to actually get off his butt and organise something and add some value and doesn't have anything against anyone! He wanted to organise a TT track day - there is after all already an "other marques" track day being organised, so it seems a good balance to me. And quite how you can make sweeping "it's about...." statements about something that someone else has conceived and is organising, I'm not sure? Surely *Lee* knows what the event he is organising is about? Maybe you mean "what I'd like, but haven't organised, so perhaps you'd like to change your event to suit is..."
> 
> Why is it that those who have a go at organising something get harrased by those that don't? Come on guys, lets just support Lee in his efforts and applaud him for actually trying to do what many of us said couldn't be done. If it turns out that this particular event isn't for you, don't moan about it, find / create an event that is
> 
> Clive


Poetry [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes Lee, keep up the good work, and please add my name to your list.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No problem, glad to have you onbaord!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jampoTT said:


> blah blah blah ....


I assumed you'd be going around in Lisas TT  :wink:

BTW - good luck to multi for organising it 8) much more response this time around - have a great day :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> jampoTT said:
> 
> 
> > blah blah blah ....
> ...


I don't "do" LHD  :lol:

No, I wanted to drive around in a big blue bus...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jampott said:


> No, I wanted to drive around in a big blue bus...


Are you taking the Land Rover  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

clived said:


> why stir...?
> 
> 
> > oh dear.. still hunting my posts on the forum then.... :? have you all not moved on from that ?
> ...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Or maybe you just posted your unhelpful, unconstructive and unfair comment in a thread I'm actively participating in Sundeep? Not much hunting involved when it jumps out in front of me with it's pants on fire.

Raising the simple of question of who the track day is for is one thing, suggesting that the organiser has something against a particular group of forum members is something else, especially when it appears you're happy to question his integrity or motives simply because something might not go down exactly as you hoped.

None of this discssion is adding any value to getting the track day organised of course, so I'm happy to shut up and let Lee get on with it.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

clived said:


> - there is after all already an "other marques" track day being organised,
> 
> clive


Is there??? If it's the Bedford one at the end of this month I thought that is an Easytrack/Fastrack organised Track day,(open pit lane, 100 cars! mainly for Porsches) to which some forum members are going :?:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

HighTT said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > - there is after all already an "other marques" track day being organised,
> ...


I think we're talking about the same thread - I just looked at the title - "Other Marques track meet-Sat 30th October Bedford Autodrome"  My point is, it's a track day, it's for "other marques" and somebody went to the effort of bringing it to the attention of the other marques forum, with I guess the intention of getting some people along - so organising something. Having had a quick look at the thread, it implies that any car, not just Porsche is welcome I think.

Of course, nothing stopping anyone here organising an actual "Other Marques" forum track day if they like - and of course making their own decision on if TT Owners are specifically excluded or not ;-)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I hope that us ex-TTers get a chance to join you as it will be nice to see old faces (and new ones) and talk TT stuff. You might not be aware, but I used to be *very* into TT ownership and if I wasn't still interested, I'd have buggered off to Pistonheads or similar ages ago. If however you want to keep it specifically for Audi TT's, I'll understand that too.









Cheers
Rob


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> I've no intention of making that decision for you - the choice is, ultimately, yours. But as we're pointing out, you run the risk of p*ssing off potential attendees by continually changing your mind about allowing other marques, or saying you'll invite them AS A LAST RESORT.
> 
> *shrug*[/i]


I own and have driven a TT on the road for 3Â½ years but so far I have chosen not to track it.
I also own another (less superior) car which I use for Track Days.

I'm not p*ssed off by Multiprocess just because I don't know yet whether or not I could attend Combe in my non TT track day car; what will be will be. I am lucky enough to have a choice; If it's to be TT only and I really really wanted to drive that day at Combe, I could upgrade my brakes, get a harness for my TT and attend 
but I also know that there are loads of 'Mixed Marque' Track Days out there that I can choose to do instead (I see so few TT's at them!), .
I won't feel excluded if it turns out to be a TT only day, or demeaned if I'm invited only in order to make up the numbers. All power to Multiprocess for getting this project this far,
earlier on he asked for feedback, he shouldn't be given 
a hard time as a reward for his efforts.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

clived said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Yes, I noticed this event, firstly via fastrak (who advertised it primarily as a Porsche day, but also inviting other cars) and then via easytrack, who have a lot of Lotus owners signed up and a lot of other interesting machinery.

Bearing in mind that a few previous attempts at an other marques meet didn't work out (for various reasons) I suggested that the Bedford meet might be a good venue for a ******** 'other marques' track meet as everything else has been organised by Bedford, and fast/easy track, and there are loads of other cars already going. It's open to TTs as well, of course, but I don't think any TT owners have signed up


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

SO What happened to the feb date? How come this is now happening on the Weekend?? THIS WEEKEND??

Just got back from 3 nights away to find this. Bit gutted as I have no time to prep and have plans already for the weekend??

What happend to feb. still in diary??

Loz


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> SO What happened to the feb date? How come this is now happening on the Weekend?? THIS WEEKEND??
> 
> Just got back from 3 nights away to find this. Bit gutted as I have no time to prep and have plans already for the weekend??
> 
> ...


eh :?:

It's sometime in Feb next year for the "TT only" track day

or

the 30th October (end of this month - 2 weeks away) for the "other marques" track day/meet at Bedford Autodrome


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> SO What happened to the feb date? How come this is now happening on the Weekend?? THIS WEEKEND??
> 
> Just got back from 3 nights away to find this. Bit gutted as I have no time to prep and have plans already for the weekend??
> 
> ...


The UPDATE will be 15/10/04, not the actual track day :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > SO What happened to the feb date? How come this is now happening on the Weekend?? THIS WEEKEND??
> ...


Sorry for any confusion Loz!!

Just to confirm, I will be posting a major update 15.10.04 with details of the day and how to proceed from here.

The date for the "TT only" track day (as posted above by PaulS) is 19.02.05. :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Just to confirm, I will be posting a major update 15.10.04 with details of the day and how to proceed from here.


And..... oh, the suspense!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry guys, wife isn't sure whether she wants to have our baby or not, as soon as she or he makes their mind up I will post an update!!


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

just caught up with new threads, you can count me in for the track day as i`m hooked after castle combe  , can you keep me posted, good work multiprocessor .cheers mart


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

the suspense....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

When this thread started I posted :


scoTTy said:


> Give it up mate.
> 
> I've pushed and pushed and no one is actually interested.
> 
> ...


I tried to write it provocatively to try to lure some people in. I'm glad to see the enthusiasm coming through now for a track day and commend you for not bailing out when the flack was flying. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

On the 30th Sept, I posted :


scoTTy said:


> RMTT said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. let ScoTTY come along
> ...


I still stand by this but I think delaying the decision for the last few weeks has not helped anyone. I hope you can put us out of our misery soon. I haven't seen anyone say they won't attend if there's a few 'other marques' cars there so hopefully this will work out for the best for all.

Oh the suspense! :wink:


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

TBH I think multi has done very well getting this organised(though Im sure there is still much more work for him)
Regarding whether it should be just TTs or not ,IMO all should be welcome as it is unlikely to be a sell out?
. Just my thoughts thats all.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Since I am a track day Virgin! 

Can you tell me if I need to bring my own helmet, or can we hire them?

Also, any other advice for the day? Do I need to prepare my car etc? Tyre pressures, oil, brakes etc..?

What else do I need to bring?

Cheers
MikeyB!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Since I am a track day Virgin!
> 
> Can you tell me if I need to bring my own helmet, or can we hire them?
> 
> ...


Good questions - Roland should be along shortly


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Since I am a track day Virgin!
> 
> Can you tell me if I need to bring my own helmet, or can we hire them?
> 
> ...


I am sure there will be lots more information, but to get things started:

You can borrow helmets at CC. You pay a deposit which is returned when you return the helmet. So no actual cost.

Make sure the car is empty inside, including the boot. Many people will remove the spare and tools. This helps reduce weight and you don't want lots of things flying around the car.

General check of fluids is of course sensible.

I understand that reducing the tyre pressure is very helpful. Roland will be able to confirm details.

Normally you need to wear a long sleeved top and no shorts (not that you would in February).

You will use a lot more petrol than you think. So if you don't want to be making visits to the local petrol station in between session, make sure to start with enough. Half a tank is probable a good starting point. For the Optimax fans there is a Shell station just before you get to CC.

Remember to leave your handbrake off in between sessions.

Finally, bring something to cover your mouth, else you may look like a fool, for having a silly grin on your face all day long. That would be me


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all.................further to the poll I start due to the recent posts, it seems as though, the majority which obviously should always be heard (not very often these days, but that is a different thread!!), wants a TT Forum day rather than TT day, which I have not got a problem with, contrary to recent posts.

So, would the people that are definates for attending with other marques of car please confirm urgently, so I can fianlise the details and then start the crunch part of obtaining the deposit.

Thanks Lee


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Confirmed. Thanks Lee - no hard feelings, just wanted to be "invited", not asked to make up the numbers...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> So, would the people that are definates for attending with other marques of car please confirm urgently, so I can fianlise the details and then start the crunch part of obtaining the deposit.


Rob Beves (b3ves) - R32 or Elise, depending on the weather 

Thanks


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

I reckon on using 10 litresof gas per session. Also check wheel bolt tightness and tyre pressure after each session as can increase by upto 10psi when very hot.! I like low pressures but experiment .
MULTI I have the RAC track guide at home I can photo copy it & send to you to post on forum (Im a bit green with all the advanced posting stuff) it has all the lines but ignore the line into esses chicane ,their is a much better line.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

RMTT said:


> ...I am sure there will be lots more information, but to get things started:...


Thanks for the advice! Great start!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'd love to do this in my TT, but still undecided. Are passengers allowed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> I'd love to do this in my TT, but still undecided. Are passengers allowed?


but dont forget your track day racing boots...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/IMAGE_002471.jpg


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> I'd love to do this in my TT, but still undecided. Are passengers allowed?


Yes passengers are allowed. You can just take a friend round for fun or someone more experienced to give you some advice. Last time at CC I did both and both added to the experience.

No one makes you go any faster than you feel safe doing and its great fun, so turn your maybe into a yes [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

barely_legal said:


> I'd love to do this in my TT, but still undecided. Are passengers allowed?


You won't regret it if you do, I can assure you.

Passenger's are allowed but all must wear crash helmets.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Please can everyone who has committed to this, pleaase advise whether you will need a crash helmet or not, and I forgot what sort of size??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes please - a biggun.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes please - another big head


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've held off posting as i was of the same opinion as Scotty but would like to register for this, without trawling through the thread has a price been mentioned ?
Jonah


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Just a medium for me - but well polished


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jampott said:


> Yes please - a biggun.


there's a suprise :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jonah said:


> I've held off posting as i was of the same opinion as Scotty but would like to register for this, without trawling through the thread has a price been mentioned ?
> Jonah


Approx Â£150.00, but this isn't final


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I'll need a helmet whatever I decide and it'll be a size 1 ( small).Ta


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually I won't need a helmet, My sister rides a Harley, I'll borrow one of hers  
( plus I don't want a smelly sweaty head)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please - a biggun.
> ...


Now now jog!!!! :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll have a medium size helmet please, can passengers still pick them up on the day or do they have to pre book... not sure which passenger is coming thats all.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Well it depends on how many in total we need to hire from Castle Combe, because obviously they don't have an endless quantity.

Prebook if you can, but I am sure there will be a helmet kicking about from someone.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nope on the helmet, I can borrow one, thanks.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> but I am sure there will be helmet kicking.


Is this some form of Trackday induction


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > but I am sure there will be helmet kicking.
> ...


We could introduce it, maybe to track day virgins!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep I'm in!

I have my own lid.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Definately would, that said location and work maybe a problem


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Got my own lid ta


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Definately would, that said location and work maybe a problem


So is that a definite yes then??


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

jampott said:


> Confirmed. Thanks Lee - no hard feelings, just wanted to be "invited", not asked to make up the numbers...


ditto...

and I have my own gear...

although if it rains I'm putting a tow-rope on the back of Scotty's to help get me around the track


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I've only looked at this today, where is it? Times? and Â£150 is the figure I think...

Sorry for making you repeat yourself

Hodgy


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I've only looked at this today, where is it? Times? and Â£150 is the figure I think...
> 
> Sorry for making you repeat yourself
> 
> Hodgy


No problem, Castle Combe, 19.02.05 and approx Â£150 for unlimited track action from 9am - 4pm


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

May struggle to re-arrange something on that Saturday, when do you need definate answer by?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> May struggle to re-arrange something on that Saturday, when do you need definate answer by?


Not so much the answer, but the deposit will have to be in within the next week or so.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Still in, have my own helmet.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll let you know in a couple of days then, cheers


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Don't need a helmet.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I have a helmet, thanks


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm confused. I thought I had missed this now but you are saying its back on in February??

What is the Deposit? Where does it need to go? WTF is actually going on please? [meant in the nicest way :lol: ]


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Loz:


neil1003 said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > SO What happened to the feb date? How come this is now happening on the Weekend?? THIS WEEKEND??
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

DDDDDOh! 

[puts reading specticals on and goes out for a curry...]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

1 small & 1 medium


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> I'm confused. I thought I had missed this now but you are saying its back on in February??
> 
> What is the Deposit? Where does it need to go? WTF is actually going on please? [meant in the nicest way :lol: ]


Look tomorrow and all will become clear!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Multiprocess, firstly, well done for organising this mamouth task!

Will buy you a beer at the end of the day! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Can you reserve me a medium helmet, and a large size helmet for my passenger please.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Multiprocess, firstly, well done for organising this mamouth task!
> 
> Will buy you a beer at the end of the day! [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Did you get my helmet request of a medium?


Yes I did Mikey, all helmet requests are listed on the first page of this thread.

I am going to be pi$$ed if everyone get me a beer!!! :wink: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Cheers mate... just edited my request. sorry!

Can you reserve me a medium helmet, and a large size helmet for my passenger please.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Cheers mate... just edited my request. sorry!
> 
> Can you reserve me a medium helmet, and a large size helmet for my passenger please.


[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Now updated in Events section, please post any questions to this thread, as the other thread in Events is for updating information only.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Are you limited on places as I would like to confirm but need to know it does not clash with flights to US for Work... Sorry to be a pain. Chances are good that it won't but would hate to loose Â£50 that could be a quarter of my Armrest


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Are you limited on places as I would like to confirm but need to know it does not clash with flights to US for Work... Sorry to be a pain. Chances are good that it won't but would hate to loose Â£50 that could be a quarter of my Armrest


At the moment we have places, but they are going fast, when will you know??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Presumably the 11 that voted for a TT only trackday won't be coming


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just sent my payment via PayPal. Cheers!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> Presumably the 11 that voted for a TT only trackday won't be coming


Who knows?!?! I sincerely hope that they do.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Just sent my payment via PayPal. Cheers!


Thanks Mikey, excellent, let's hope others follow as quickly.

Confirmation will be with you shortly.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Just sent my payment via PayPal. Cheers!
> ...


paypal sent


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


Thanks Tim


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Totally off the subject, but why are you called Multiprocess?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cheque in the post tonight


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Totally off the subject, but why are you called Multiprocess?


It is the name of my company!!!  How original?!?!?!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

THREAD UPDATED IN EVENTS PLEASE READ!!!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Still need people to reply, with helmet size required and confirmation of attending with deposit, please, please, please respond so I can prepare the final details and send everyone a paper copy of the booking forms etc etc


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Cheque is in the post.
I have a helmet.

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you limited on places as I would like to confirm but need to know it does not clash with flights to US for Work... Sorry to be a pain. Chances are good that it won't but would hate to loose Â£50 that could be a quarter of my Armrest
> ...


Next MOnth probably... But even if I don't know for sure. If I've got the slightest incling that its not going to clash I'll book. I know what its like when you are trying to gather liquid commitment from forum members. So I won't drag it out any longer than is needed.

Feb is gonna be a busy month for me...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

please add "Caney" as 'undecided'


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Paid by Paypal, cheers for organising Lee [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I have a helmet, thanks


paypal sent


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> please add "Caney" as 'undecided'


Is that because he's concerned about what happens when he runs out of NOS?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paypal sent


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

paypal sent !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

paypal sent sometime this morning. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > please add "Caney" as 'undecided'
> ...


rather I haven't told him yet ! circa 280bhp std should be enough 8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who has paid already, good effort!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Obviously we all know who is who on here, but when it comes to meeting at a trackday, some of us won't know anyone from Adam!!

Would you all be interested in having some sort of name badges or printed shirt or something with your forum name and a signature pic like on the threads??


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

paypal sent y'day...

btw Lee, can spectator cars come but not run for free, or is there a charge? Also is there any age limit on drivers? My eldest son and daughter have expressed an interest....

I have yet to be persuaded about the merits of letting them drive the TT (neither are insured on it for road use), yet this is probably the safest place to do it....

Which reminds me, question on insurance... if you don't take out trackday insurance (and the view seem to be its not worth it for this sort of day), then you are not insured at all.... so is it allowed to drive a car you are not insured on for road use?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> paypal sent y'day...
> 
> Also is there any age limit on drivers? My eldest son and daughter have expressed an interest....
> 
> ...


My son has been driving at Combe since he was 19 (there is a lower
age limit but I don't know what it is).
He is NOT insured on the road for ANY car; but you do have to have a
full driving licence and some tracks won't accept the plastic part;
they insist on seeing the paper counterpart.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> paypal sent y'day...
> 
> btw Lee, can spectator cars come but not run for free, or is there a charge? Also is there any age limit on drivers? My eldest son and daughter have expressed an interest....
> 
> ...


I am not sure regarding a charge for spectator cars yet, but will know within the next week.

I will ask Combe about your track questions and reply later today.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Would you all be interested in having some sort of name badges or printed shirt or something with your forum name and a signature pic like on the threads??


Badge, yes, shirt, no thanks


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Would you all be interested in having some sort of name badges or printed shirt or something with your forum name and a signature pic like on the threads??


Badge, yes, shirt, no thanks


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi
I would be quite interested in coming along as a spectator - just to see - maybe for next time?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

PayPal sent (hopefully!)

The badges are a nice idea too 8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Hi
> I would be quite interested in coming along as a spectator - just to see - maybe for next time?


Won't be much to see, we will all be going too fast, it will be a blurrrrrrrrr!!! :lol: :lol:

Joking aside, just go for it and put your car on the track you won't regret it.

Shall I add your name??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

paypal sent 

btw... what about somekind of car sticker ? as well or instead ?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Being as the thread is 22 pages long......and I am a lazy tyke....what date in Feb and how much is it? :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sundeep993 said:


> paypal sent
> 
> btw... what about somekind of car sticker ? as well or instead ?


Yes, I will provide everyone with a number so that you can be identified on the photographs, but also a consideration.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Being as the thread is 22 pages long......and I am a lazy tyke....what date in Feb and how much is it? :roll:


Have a look at this thread in the Events section, should answer all your questions.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... hp?t=32189


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Have just seen the date on the top of the thread....and yes I am blonde..... :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NykS5 said:


> Have just seen the date on the top of the thread....and yes I am blonde..... :roll:


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > paypal sent
> ...


I think I'll be ok to spot mine on the photos


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Yes, I will provide everyone with a number so that you can be identified on the photographs


Can I be number 5, pretty please?  Always used to be my racing number in my motocross days...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll see what I can do, how you sent your deposit yet?


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

So can I come now in my yellow S3?

Will I be welcome?

I got a shiny helmet if that helps 

SimonS3MTM


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

S3mon said:


> So can I come now in my yellow S3?
> 
> Will I be welcome?
> 
> ...


Yes S3mon, shall I put you down as a definite, read the thread in events for more info.

I didn't really want to know about your personal problems!! :lol:


----------



## S3mon (Jun 11, 2002)

The money has been sent to your PayPal account

Thanks

SimonS3MTM


----------



## DuncS3 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi,

Room for one more (S3)?

Dunc


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

DuncS3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Room for one more (S3)?
> 
> Dunc


Ofcourse!! Shall I add you??


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

DuncS3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Room for one more (S3)?
> 
> Dunc


lol.. there is a surprise.. Simon then Dunc, you S3 guys are like a double act....

see you there on the day

regards

btw.. can I be no.993 ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sundeep993 said:


> DuncS3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Like I said, I'll see what I can do, I like to try and please everyone if I can!


----------



## DuncS3 (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes please add me to the list and i'll sort out payment etc

Dunc


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

DuncS3 said:


> Yes please add me to the list and i'll sort out payment etc
> 
> Dunc


Great!! What about a helmet??


----------



## DuncS3 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ill have my own

Dunc


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Obviously we all know who is who on here, but when it comes to meeting at a trackday, some of us won't know anyone from Adam!!
> 
> Would you all be interested in having some sort of name badges or printed shirt or something with your forum name and a signature pic like on the threads??


I'll have a name badge or something! Stick me down for no.7 if poss!

Plus you'll know it's me anyway, i'll be the guy in the black TT!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Erm. I'll be the one driving the big blue bus


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Lee,
"Cheque's in the post" - no honestly it is
Thanks for your efforts to date.
Mark


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Lee

Paypal payment made. Can I have a medium sized helmet please?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Lee
Can i be No 69 or 88 Please


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously we all know who is who on here, but when it comes to meeting at a trackday, some of us won't know anyone from Adam!!
> ...


So will I and a few others!! :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Lee
> Can i be No 69 or 88 Please


Why 69 or 88 any relavance??


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Lee
> ...


The number is the same if I am on my wheels or roof


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > jog said:
> ...


Your planning on pushing it over the limit then??


----------



## stridgey (Apr 26, 2004)

how much am i sending u as a deposit and what address am i sending it to please multi????????????????????????? :?: ive got my own helmet!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stridgey said:


> how much am i sending u as a deposit and what address am i sending it to please multi????????????????????????? :?: ive got my own helmet!


Stridgey, please read the thread in the events forum.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Like Jog my cheque is in the post.

And thanks Lee for all your efforts in getting this Track Day arranged.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone so far for the payments.

If you haven't sent it yet please ensure you do so very soon, or at least get in touch with me to let me know the status.

Still people to confirm if they want a helmet or not, also how many of you want an instructor??


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'd like some instructor time.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

clived said:


> I'd like some instructor time.


Me too, how much does this cost, and how long do we get?

(P.S, Ill have number 111 then please, if poss, and I'll let you take the number 7!  )


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like some instructor time.
> ...


It costs Â£150.00 per instructor per day, so it depends on how many actual want instruction.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe it would be a good idea to set up a POLL question since we now know its a ******** day?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to set up a POLL question since we now know its a ******** day?


Or maybe we could just use old fashioned "people posting to say they would like instruction"


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it would be a good idea to set up a POLL question since we now know its a ******** day?
> ...


The problem with a pole is, that I wouldn't know who wants it and who doesn't, I unfortunately need definites and not just statistics, because I have to book in advance.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Multi Copy of CC Cicuit guide in the post,Its the 1998 edition as is the newest Ive got . There may be references to the prefered 'Horse & Cart line'! but has got both the chicanes in ,added around 1997 IIRC.

Regarding instruction I think youll find there will be an instructor or two 
lurking ,if you ask they dont normally charge. I dont mind sitting in ,
we can be the blind leading the stupid (or vice versa),if you like :lol: 
Regarding driving license they used to ask to see it,but this year (3times )
they didnt ? Maybe they think I look over 17 now.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Lee

I'd be interested in some instructor time too.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

rolandgttuning said:


> Multi Copy of CC Cicuit guide in the post,Its the 1998 edition as is the newest Ive got . There may be references to the prefered 'Horse & Cart line'! but has got both the chicanes in ,added around 1997 IIRC.
> 
> Regarding instruction I think youll find there will be an instructor or two
> lurking ,if you ask they dont normally charge. I dont mind sitting in ,
> ...


Thank you Roland!!

Regarding your comments on instruction, like you say there will be instructors lurking somewhere, but I am sure from the people that are attending, such as yourself, like you say, you can sit in a give free instruction (as long they purchase something from you!!) as and when.

I have just spoken to CC regarding the age limits etc etc, drivers must have full license, passengers must be 16 or over.

We are covered by public liablity, personal insurance, but obviously the car is not covered in any way, shape or form, that is down to the driver and will have to sign an indemnity form when signing on.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I'd definitely be interested in some instruction as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I do not need any instruction on the day...

although it's always good to go round with an instruction 1st time out on any track day.... so if one is lurking ??!?!?!!


----------



## Forbsey (Aug 3, 2004)

Is it too late to be included... can I come out to play too. what kind of helmet are we talking about. how much deposit? 
I'd love to give it a go.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Forbsey said:


> Is it too late to be included... can I come out to play too. what kind of helmet are we talking about. how much deposit?
> I'd love to give it a go.


Still time to get included, we are talking about crash helmets which must be worn when driving.

Have a look at this thread for all details.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vie ... hp?t=32189

Let me know ASAP.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to keep on guys, but it the only way of getting everything planned for the track day.

Could those of you who haven't already please answer the following questions either on this thread or private message me:

1. Do you require a helmet, if so, what size?
2. Do you want to have instruction on the day?

And a new question for all:

Will you be bring anyone with you on the day? So I can work out some rough numbers for the circuit.

Many Thanks, sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Sorry to keep on guys, but it the only way of getting everything planned for the track day.
> 
> Could those of you who haven't already please answer the following questions either on this thread or private message me:
> 
> ...


Reminder!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I may bring someone with me, but then again I may not and won't know until nearer the time.

Sorry for being vague...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Lee,
I will probable have 3 people with me but they may come in a separate vehicle.
Sorry if I have missed something but how much is the instruction or do we rely on the like of Roland for a free-be :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I am bringing my mate, (which explains the 2 helmets) and YES, I would like some instruction on the day...

Maybe an hour or so?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Multiprocess - Whats the DB limit on the track, and is it open to open wheel cars also?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Multiprocess - Whats the DB limit on the track, and is it open to open wheel cars also?


I think it is 105db but don't quote me on that I will have to find out, unless someone else knows.

Sorry to be dumb, but what is an open wheel car??


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Multiprocess - Whats the DB limit on the track, and is it open to open wheel cars also?


Last time I was there for a Track Day the limit was 98db, and no they didn't allow open wheelers. My mate wanted to take his Formula Renault but it was not allowed on both counts.
It's different on race days.

Open wheel cars ....... no 'Mudguards', but AFAIK some tracks
don't even allow cycle type wings.


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Lee

Deposit Paypaled (I hope!)

1off Helmet (size ? largeish I would think)

hangers on? don't know yet

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be bringing Kate along. I'm not worried about instruction as I've had a session with one at C.C. before.

For track or C.C. virgins I'd recommend it. After my instruction I pulled a silly distance out of a M3 after catching him up. Purely down to the line taken and the advice from the instructor. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

so you're bringing your own personal instructor then ?


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Guys, The noise limit is deffo 100dB. As it is a track day as apposed to a test day ,it is for road cars only. Also no slicks allowed.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank for confirming that, anyone else got a reply for me?!?!?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys are really going to be pi$$ed off with me, but I still need answers from those who haven't either sent deposit or regarding helmet and supports.

Please!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

No instruction required thanks, Multi.

Too soon really to know whether anyone else will be coming with me, but I suspect I'll be able to tempt a few spectators


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Deposit paid, but I need a Large Helmet too! can you book one for me, do I need to send any more money? :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Wak said:


> Deposit paid, but I need a Large Helmet too! can you book one for me, do I need to send any more money? :?


Thanks Wak, I have noted ur helmet, no more money needed yet I will let you know when I do.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Lee Did you get the racing line diagrams etc I sent ?
Also will get dep. off to you this week.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

rolandgttuning said:


> Lee Did you get the racing line diagrams etc I sent ?
> Also will get dep. off to you this week.


Yes I did Roland, very informative, thank you. I will forward a copy to everyone with their booking forms.

Look forward to receiving your deposit!!

Lee


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

mp, did u get my paypal and helmet request (1 medium)?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes I did thank you.

See this link to see if you are included:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32189


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Just noticed this post, got room for another porker?

I will check if i need a helmet or not, defiantly interested in some instruction too.

I will 100% confirm and send deposit etc. asap.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

cplus said:


> Just noticed this post, got room for another porker?
> 
> I will check if i need a helmet or not, defiantly interested in some instruction too.
> 
> ...


Yes of course, let me know ASAP.

Lee


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lee

Does "confirmed" on the first page, mean "paid"? Are you waiting for anyone who was confirmed, to pay? 

I notice, we are at about 35 now... does this mean the original Â£150 is now lower? If so, it may encourage a few more to come along :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> Lee
> 
> Does "confirmed" on the first page, mean "paid"? Are you waiting for anyone who was confirmed, to pay?
> 
> I notice, we are at about 35 now... does this mean the original Â£150 is now lower? If so, it may encourage a few more to come along :?


Mark

"Confirmed" meant that they put their name down originaly when I first posted the thread. I have change the first page of this thread to the same as the one in the events section with the updated list and who has paid the deposit.

The price is already subsidised by my company to get people interested and hopefully make it an annual event, the price should be more like Â£170 - Â£180 per car, so the price will stay the same, nice try though  .

Hopefully within the next few weeks, we will be upto about 40 cars which I think will be enough for a open pit lane scenario, unless you have any other thoughts on that??

For those who still have to pay the deposit please do so soon or get in touch with me.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Hopefully within the next few weeks, we will be upto about 40 cars which I think will be enough for a open pit lane scenario, unless you have any other thoughts on that??


Hi Lee,

In the thread in Events Forum it states that this day *is* open pit - your comment above seems to imply that it might not be.... I signed up an that basis as it's my absolute preference - is this in doubt now?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully within the next few weeks, we will be upto about 40 cars which I think will be enough for a open pit lane scenario, unless you have any other thoughts on that??
> ...


Clive

100% open pit as you rightly state is says in the events forum.

Sorry if what I put confuses the issue.

What I meant was I think 40 cars is enough for a 12 max cars at anyone time circuit, which Combe is, to give everyone a fair time on the track, hopefully that makes more sense!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It certainly does  Thanks Lee.


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Woops. Sorry for delay in sending deposit - haven't seen this thread for a while.

All done now.

Silly question time: Is the price for instruction on top of car price? :? 
Won't be needing helmet - have motorbike :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

No Helmet required for me


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

lindley said:


> Woops. Sorry for delay in sending deposit - haven't seen this thread for a while.
> 
> All done now.
> 
> ...


Lindley

Instruction is on top of the car price, but I won't know the final cost until nearer because I am still not sure how many want instruction, that's why I have asked people to let me know, so I can work out the cost and how many instructors we will need.

How did you send the deposit??

Lee


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi there,

I am quite interested, sounds like it'll be a good laugh, when is the final date for putting your name down?

Just trying to arrange the time off etc.

Also, is there anybody going from Scotland?

Pete


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am quite interested, sounds like it'll be a good laugh, when is the final date for putting your name down?
> 
> ...


Pete

To guarantee your place I would suggest as soon as you can, due to the limit on spaces.

There isn't anyone yet from Scotland, maybe you can make it into a Scottish TT meet!!

Lee


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

jonah said:


> No Helmet required for me


so you ARE still around.....

btw.. multip.. if this goes well, then I have to recommend Bedford later in 2005 as a must... 3.6miles (about double that of Castle Coombe) and about Â£200 via Fasttrackdays.. a bargain ! and no side on barriers to hit !


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sundeep993 said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > No Helmet required for me
> ...


It's OK your deposit is safe with me, I am taking great care of it!!! :lol:

I will bear Bedford in mind for my next venture. Got any pictures from your event??


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > No Helmet required for me
> ...


Yes still here  you're not the first to ask that either, must be popular 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> I will bear Bedford in mind for my next venture. Got any pictures from your event??


all here..

http://www.trackphoto.co.uk/carsclasses ... ed_Eas_web


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

hi multi processor, just got back off hols to catch up on treads and panicked when i saw you had to put a deposit down by the end of october!!
am i to late?
cheers mart


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

mart said:


> hi multi processor, just got back off hols to catch up on treads and panicked when i saw you had to put a deposit down by the end of october!!
> am i to late?
> cheers mart


Not too late, but send me the deposit and I can add you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

you should add a count of who's in / paid / awaiting...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sundeep993 said:


> you should add a count of who's in / paid / awaiting...


I have, see the events section first page!!


----------



## scooby789 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi

Where is the best place to get track insurance. I want to cost it to see if I can afford the track day your arranging.

Ta

Darren


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

scooby789 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where is the best place to get track insurance. I want to cost it to see if I can afford the track day your arranging.
> 
> ...


The only experience I have is with this company, seemed resonable when I took out insurance 2 months ago

http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/

Hope it is within your budget so you can join us all at CC.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

LEE Why not you put the drawings and text I supplied on how to drive CC up on the sticky you have on events. This is something Clive agreed with me to do a while back. That way everyone can decide where they are going to crash ,and those not going can decide where they would like to crash.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

rolandgttuning said:


> LEE Why not you put the drawings and text I supplied on how to drive CC up on the sticky you have on events. This is something Clive agreed with me to do a while back. That way everyone can decide where they are going to crash ,and those not going can decide where they would like to crash.


Roland

Purely down to lack of time due to new arrival.

I planned on sending everyone a copy with the information pack I will be sending out next week as well.

I will post it up this week.

Lee


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TRACK GUIDE FOR CASTLE COMBE CIRCUIT POSTED IN EVENTS FORUM.

THANKS TO ROLAND @ GTT


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone still to pay their deposit, please do so quickly!!

See events section for details.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Still some chaps to pay their deposit, please do so quickly.

kevtoTTy received your payment and helmet request, thank you.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, just because I haven't posted on this thread for a while doesn't mean it has been forgotten!!

Still some remaining places, all you newbies and oldies, come on make it a day to remember for all, the more the merrier!!

Not only do you get to drive your car around the track for unlimited laps, but you can tap into the wealth of experience and knowledge.

The main forum members are going to be there, the TT Shop with their demo cars, AMD / Miltek, GT Tuning with their car and lots more, so come on, look at the events thread and sign up today!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Lee

Do you have a place for me 

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sure do Norm.

See the events section for full details.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

PayPal on it's way [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I do not need a crash helmet.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Excellent Norm!!

See you there!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

C'mon, surely there are some more people out there that want to burn some rubber!!! 8)


----------



## ttrwez (Aug 19, 2004)

Very tempting to see what my roadster can do on a track and definately a safer option no chance of being nicked either for speeding :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

It is the best fun, I have ever had, that is the main reason why I am organising it!!

Any questions just ask away.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

ttrwez said:


> Very tempting to see what my roadster can do on a track and definately a safer option no chance of being nicked either for speeding :twisted:


Anymore for anymore??


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Lee, is it to late to put my name down and dig out the race boots.
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Lee took the liberty of sending the deposit just in case, no lid needed,
cheers,
Phill


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Lee, I think you'll find that there is no space for Phill. At least, that's my advice if you don't want to see us all blown away by Mr Speedy! 

Clive


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Lee, I think you'll find that there is no space for Phill. At least, that's my advice if you don't want to see us all blown away by Mr Speedy!
> 
> Clive


Why what is he driving, shall I put it to a poll?? :lol:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Clive you have nothing to fear from an old fart like me, 15 years ago maybe,  I allways wanted a roadster but couldn't get me zimmer to fit.

Lee is there room for me m8  8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

EKZ225 said:


> Clive you have nothing to fear from an old fart like me, 15 years ago maybe,  I allways wanted a roadster but couldn't get me zimmer to fit.
> 
> Lee is there room for me m8  8)


Ofcourse there is I will add you to the list!!


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Cheers m8, now were did I leave that lid ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Why what is he driving, shall I put it to a poll?? :lol:


It's not what he's driving (lovely bling TT), but how he's driving! :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Why what is he driving, shall I put it to a poll?? :lol:
> ...


That bad is it??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry to keep posting this guys, but have to bring it to the fore of the newbies and oldies that haven't heard about it yet!


----------



## Diesel (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi chaps

Iâ€™ve signed up for the trackday with my â€˜newâ€™ RS4. Wrong forum/wrong car???? Well CC is good for me and I need to get to know the car (esp with its ESP OFF) in sensible company!

Do you chaps have ESP on the TTâ€™s? Mine often steps in on damp roads and I'm intrigued if it will be a funny handful with its huge torque when nanny is switched off

Any other non TT's going? [sorry, thread is too huge to trawl!]

D


----------



## Diesel (Dec 4, 2004)

Ignoring me will just make me meaner on track :lol:


----------



## Diesel (Dec 4, 2004)

Well you ARE a friendly lively bunch!!!

Never mind, just keep checking your mirrors on the day and keep yourselves to yourselves 

Apologies - I'll just get back to my rightful forum with no further disparaging remarks 

D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Diesel said:


> Hi chaps
> 
> Iâ€™ve signed up for the trackday with my â€˜newâ€™ RS4. Wrong forum/wrong car???? Well CC is good for me and I need to get to know the car (esp with its ESP OFF) in sensible company!
> 
> ...


Hi Diesel

You appear to have been having a little chat with yourself :wink:

Yes TT's do have ESP - well at least any that were supplied with a rear spoiler fitted or ones that were sent back for the handling modifications.

Looking @ the list of attendees, I would guess 60% or so TT's in various states of tuning then a selection of the "Other Marque" brigade - S4's, 993, R32 or Elise, S3's - I'm sure someone can fill in any blanks.

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Would everyone who has paid a deposit can you please confirm that the helmet details I have for you is correct.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Just signed up and sent me cheque to Lee!

Would be good to see you all on a track day - the last one I did with the TTOC was Audi Driver International at CC 18 months ago!

JampoTT - I presume you've got some decent brakes fitted to that tank you're driving? 

Looking fwd to what looks like my first track outing for '05...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, response on this has been fantastic, there are only seven places left so get in quick!!

Everyone else please send the balance via Cheque to reach me by the end of the first week next year!

Please do not send paypal as it has cost me a small fortune and they are profiting from this event, so please send cheque only, the address is on the events section.

Many Thanks and have a fantastic Christmas!!

Lee


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lee - I was thinking about coming as a spectator - would love to track but can't afford the tyres/brakes!!!

Do you need a deposit for spectators or should we just turn up on the day? Oh...and how much would I need to pay in total for this? (apologies if this is covered elsewhere, I haven't read all 30 pages :wink: )


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Not sure how come i've only just spotted this, but i'm game for a giggle.

Going to be lazy & ask for brief detail i.e. where does i send my money? I will need a medium sized helmet & thats about it.

Should be fun.

Defo good to see the old faces again 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

This will also give me an excuse to upgrade the brakes (not that for regular usage its needed, but could get fried on a track).

Their goes Â£4Grand down the pan


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Lee - I was thinking about coming as a spectator - would love to track but can't afford the tyres/brakes!!!
> 
> Do you need a deposit for spectators or should we just turn up on the day? Oh...and how much would I need to pay in total for this? (apologies if this is covered elsewhere, I haven't read all 30 pages :wink: )


But I thought the Fiesta was a hire car  so why worry about tyres/brakes?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

2 Threads

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32189

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=31279

Which date is correct????? :? :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Not sure how come i've only just spotted this, but i'm game for a giggle.
> 
> Going to be lazy & ask for brief detail i.e. where does i send my money? I will need a medium sized helmet & thats about it.
> 
> ...


I am going to be lazy as well and ask you to have a look at the events section, it is at the top with all the details.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kevtotty said:


> 2 Threads
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32189
> 
> ...


19.02.04


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how come i've only just spotted this, but i'm game for a giggle.
> ...


Hark at her  :lol:

Does not matter anyhow, as i thought it was the May 2005 date. Can't do Feb as i'm doing the Bedford Aero event.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You could do both, all of the regular TT's will be @ Castle Combe and not Bedford!!

Anyhow see you next time!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Lee - I was thinking about coming as a spectator - would love to track but can't afford the tyres/brakes!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Lee - hope you haven't missed my question :? :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> 19.02.04


Damn, we've all missed it then :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Lee - I was thinking about coming as a spectator - would love to track but can't afford the tyres/brakes!!!
> 
> Do you need a deposit for spectators or should we just turn up on the day? Oh...and how much would I need to pay in total for this? (apologies if this is covered elsewhere, I haven't read all 30 pages :wink: )


At the moment I haven't decided about spectators or found out if the track themselves charge for spectators.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > 19.02.04
> ...


Oh shit!!!

Sorry my mistake actual date is 19.02.05!!

Thanks Neil


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like a great day out, I am off to polish my helmet hoping for a ride around the track ! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

OK, now decided to sack off Bedford & come play at CC 8) 

Given that you want full monies in the next 2 weeks, i guess you'd be OK with me just paying that rather than deposit now & balance in 2 weeks??

How much is the full amount, where do i send payment & who is the cheque to be made payable to?? Is their anything else i need or need to do?

Will be purchasing a new helmet over the next couple of weeks, so don't need to rent one.

As said above, me thinks i may upgrade the Beast's brakes before CC  

Cheers & look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Glad you saw the light!!

Just send the deposit for now and the balance in the new year!

He is the link with all the details on.......... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=32189

See you soon


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Glad you saw the light!!
> 
> Just send the deposit for now and the balance in the new year!
> 
> ...


Could not see how much the deposit should be & the thread mentioned all monies due 1st week in January, so i've just sent you a cheque for the full amount Â£150 (don't need a helmet as i'll have my own).

Cheers


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, excellent Paul!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

lindley has just paid the fully balance, so come everyone else take his lead!! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Now only 4 places left!!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Lee

Cheque went in the post box this morning.

Not long now 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> For a list of those attending and details regarding this event please see the Events Section.


Hi Multiprocess

I'd like to attend if any places or drop-outs.

As a newbee would even like to come and watch if drive not available.

Omen666


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > For a list of those attending and details regarding this event please see the Events Section.
> ...


We still have 4 places left so if your interested, you can sign up.

Let me know

Lee


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

3 places left and counting!!

All those still left to pay the balance please do so!!


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Lee cheque in the post this morning,
Many thanks, 
Phill.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Phil, I'll look out for it.

Anymore??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Only 2 places left now and I think if you don't get in quick they will be gone, then we will be on to the waiting list!!


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Lee

Just managed to wrangle out of business travels to States in Feb so will be available for track day. I've just PM'd you requesting for 1 place (for 2 drivers).

My mate is checking up tonight with his wife's cousin if he wants last available place (perfect excuse to pounce a drive in his GT3!  )

rgds
Chip


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Last place remaining, who will get it!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The cheque is in the post.


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

Can I have a place for myself and one other co-driver?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

MtnTT said:


> Can I have a place for myself and one other co-driver?


Looking to chip soon...get to AmD Bicester tomorrow morning and you can have it done for Â£411 instead of the usual Â£650. Offer is extended to ******** users until tomorrow, then it ends.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

For everyone who has signed up for this event, all the relevant information will be issued to you via post at the end of January 2005, containing track passes, safety information and the itinery for the day, providing you have sent your final payment as per the events thread.

If you haven't given me your postal address please do so by PM to me.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have done some calculations and have found that I can offer a further 4 places for those who thought they had missed out.

Please do the following:

Send the balance payment if you haven't already done so.
PM your postal address.

Many Thanks

Lee


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> I have done some calculations and have found that I can offer a further 4 places for those who thought they had missed out.
> 
> Please do the following:
> 
> ...


Reminder


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some calculations and have found that I can offer a further 4 places for those who thought they had missed out.
> ...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Reminder!


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

OK - caught my interest!
Just had to do some sums - figured really need to get my cam belt work done before this since I'll be thrashing the old girl for a whole day!
Do you have an bank a/c & sort code for this Multiprocess? Don't do cheques since they came up with Internet banking....haven't even got a cheque book anyomre!
Anyone know any good places to stay close by - or just a postcode for the track so I can look on a few hotel sites? Don't do early mornings either, so I'll need to stay close by!
I'll probably bring a mate along too, just as a spectator though..
I've got my own bin lid by the way...
Joffa


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Joffa said:


> OK - caught my interest!
> Just had to do some sums - figured really need to get my cam belt work done before this since I'll be thrashing the old girl for a whole day!
> Do you have an bank a/c & sort code for this Multiprocess? Don't do cheques since they came up with Internet banking....haven't even got a cheque book anyomre!
> Anyone know any good places to stay close by - or just a postcode for the track so I can look on a few hotel sites? Don't do early mornings either, so I'll need to stay close by!
> ...


You have PM!


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Multiprocess - you have PM too!
My bro's interested in joining - problem is he'll be in a Lotus S2.
What do you think?
Is it a TT only day?
Jof


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's not a TT only day but it is a ******** only day.

I'll leave it to the powers that be to decide you brothers fate. :roll:


----------



## sime_george (Jan 14, 2005)

Does it help that I am now a ******** member ?!

Simon (Joffa's brother)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

woohoo problem solved. 8)

Even though I bet it's someone posting on your behalf! :lol: :wink:


----------



## sime_george (Jan 14, 2005)

Good stuff  In that case, I'd like a place if there's one available. Should I fire off a PM to Multiprocess or wait for a reply on this thread ? Also, any idea on the noise limit for CC ? I have heard that they're quite strict - shouldn't be a problem, but the Elise can be quite loud when it gets warmed up !

Thanks,

S


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Nothing to do with me mate!
We should travel up in convoy ScoTTy! Gimme a hollar once you're at J8!
It'll be interesting to see how the TT & the S2 stack up. One's low, weighs as much as a bag of sugar, but has a normally aspirated engine, the other is higher (well, some of them are!), weighs a bit more, but has a few extra horses to drag it along!
One of those quick on the straight vs quick on the bends arguments I dare say!
Looking forward to getting some lap times down to compare bro!
Jof


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Joffa said:


> Thanks Multiprocess - you have PM too!
> My bro's interested in joining - problem is he'll be in a Lotus S2.
> What do you think?
> Is it a TT only day?
> Jof


Like ScoTTy said, it's a ******** only day I will let you know on Monday if that's ok about your brother.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Multiprocess
Just so we're clear, my comment...


> Nothing to do with me mate!


...was referring to ScoTTy's comment...


> Even though I bet it's someone posting on your behalf!


...and not to the fact that he's my bro!
If it makes a difference I've been on a load of SELOC (South East Lotus Owners Club) runs in the TT & they always welcome me with open arms (but then try to loose me out on the run!).
Just thought it's better to have a space filled by someone rather than let it go empty!
Jof


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Being a Track 'Virgin' I have found this forum to be good start for info.

http://www.ten-tenths.com/forum/showthr ... 2a&t=38950


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Being a Track 'Virgin' I have found this forum to be good start for info.
> 
> http://www.ten-tenths.com/forum/showthr ... 2a&t=38950


Good post Damon!!

Still a few people still to pay the balance, you know who you are please send it to me quickly.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lee, can you remind me what day this event is on ? 19 or 20th Feb ? :?:

Thanks


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Lee, can you remind me what day this event is on ? 19 or 20th Feb ? :?:
> 
> Thanks


19th Feb, do you want a place?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No thanks Lee, just as a spectator with a crash helmet hoping for a ride :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool look forward to seeing you there!

Have you booked your ride with Clive??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Cool look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> *Have you booked your ride with Clive*??


Should I ? Is this a formality these days ? :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Cool look forward to seeing you there!
> ...


Only the fact that he has his new turbo with 340bhp.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


>


Clive's looking well these days, don't you think?!? :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Joffa said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the TT & the S2 stack up. One's low, weighs as much as a bag of sugar, but has a normally aspirated engine, the other is higher (well, some of them are!), weighs a bit more, but has a few extra horses to drag it along!
> One of those quick on the straight vs quick on the bends arguments I dare say!


Castle Combe is known as a 'fast' circuit but if it's dry I'd be surprised if any TT could keep up with a well-driven Elise on Nitron suspension.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Clive's maybe?

Still some members to pay, please ensure you get it to me very quickly as I am about to send out the information packs with track passes etc etc.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Joffa said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the TT & the S2 stack up.
> Looking forward to getting some lap times down to compare bro!
> Jof


I agree with b3ves; given equal driver skills the Elise would be
quicker. 
You are NOT allowed to time at track days (AFAIK it invalidates
the circuits insurance), they will probably make that quite clear
at the driver briefing.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Joffa said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be interesting to see how the TT & the S2 stack up. One's low, weighs as much as a bag of sugar, but has a normally aspirated engine, the other is higher (well, some of them are!), weighs a bit more, but has a few extra horses to drag it along!
> ...


or a 515bhp RS6 

Hoping like hell i can get a large enough advantage on the straights :wink:

Still looking to modify the brakes & suspension before Combe, but its proving difficult to find decent options.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I trust the Marshall's will do their job well, but if anyone starts timing or racing near me I'll be straight off the track and wanting a serious chat with them and the organisers. I'm not spending all the money involved and putting my pride and joy at any more risk than is necessary.

Sorry, maybe I should put this in the Flame Room. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Check out comments by Marshall on this forum

http://www.ten-tenths.com/forum/showthr ... 2a&t=38950

Quote "Be warned marshals can spot a silly f***er a mile away and any on-track shenanigans will result in a ticking off or even you being sent home and possibly blacklisted."


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Damon

I can assure you that as organiser of this event I will be looking at everyone and anything that will indanger others will be severely dealt with!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

How apt, i've just booked the car into AmD to have new springs fitted (H&R developed), so that should improve the beasts handling by a fairly large margin.

Just need to source some higher quality pads now.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

All you're doing is removing possible excuses. :lol: :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Lee - I was thinking about coming as a spectator - would love to track but can't afford the tyres/brakes!!!
> ...


Lee

What was the decision on spectators please ?

Norman


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Paul,
> 
> All you're doing is removing possible excuses. :lol: :wink:


Me not need excuses (tongue in cheek).

If i could only find some pads & stick the Beast on the Atkins diet, i'd be off into the sunset waving at you all as i pass  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> *If* i could only find some pads & stick the Beast on the Atkins diet, i'd be off into the sunset waving at you all as i pass  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> *If* i could only find some pads & stick the Beast on the Atkins diet, i'd be off into the sunset waving at you all as i pass  :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I'll get you an answer by the end of the day.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have been to a CC track day as a spectator several times and they didnt charge then...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I have just received a quote from MORIS trackday insurance

http://www.morispayment.co.uk/payment.asp

The quote for my car valued at approx Â£23000 and a newbe to trackdays was Â£220.00. I know a lot of you dont want it, but I have asked if they would do a discount on a group buy. Their answer is as follows.

Hi Mark. Yes absolutely, please advertise our services and if we insure a
number of cars, we would be able to offer the following discounts :
5+ cars - 5% discount on all premiums.
10+ cars - 10% discount on all premiums.
15+ cars - 15% discount on all premiums.
20+ cars - 20% discount on all premiums.
25+ cars - maximum 25% discount on all premiums.

This would work easiest if you (or someone else) acts as head of the group
and obtains the following information from each driver:

Driver(s) name and age.
Any track day experience, if so - any accidents ?
Make,Model and value of car.

I could then obtain a quote for each driver without them all having to fill
in the application form on the website. Please note that we can only insure
cars owned by the driver, drivers of company cars or hire cars are not able
to obtain cover. Premium would need to be collected as per the quoted
premium less the discount (above) and sent to us. We would then issue one
policy from the Insurer which would cover all cars.

If there are any takers, please let me know and i will collate the info.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Good work mark!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

(The wife says) I'll definately be interested!!! :lol:

Count me in!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtotty said:


> (The wife says) I'll definately be interested!!! :lol:
> 
> Count me in!


Trackday or insurance? :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Jog, lets have a chat at the meet tonight


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK Guys!!

We are now just over two weeks away from this event.

By the end of tomorrow everyone should have received an email from me with information regarding the event.

Please do not forget to bring your driving license (both parts) for inspection and your helmet, unless you have ordered one from me.

I hope I have covered most things in the information sheet but if I have missed anything or you want to ask any questions at all please either PM, email or ring me anytime on the numbers at the bottom of the email I send you.

Hopefully it will be a good day for all to remember!

Lee


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Am I too late for this? would love to come along as it's just up the road from me.

If it's too late to come too drive i would also be up for just spectating.

If you could let me know if either are possible that would be great : [email protected]

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

cplus said:


> Am I too late for this? would love to come along as it's just up the road from me.
> 
> If it's too late to come too drive i would also be up for just spectating.
> 
> ...


Email sent Matt!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Several members have asked about spectators. We welcome as many people as would like to come with no charge on entry!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The TT Shop is offering a 10% discount for all products preordered and delivered at CC!!

Must be ordered prior to the event, so don't miss out!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Several members have asked about spectators. We welcome as many people as would like to come with no charge on entry!


Thanks for the confirmation Lee


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

I've just realised it's the same weekend I'm on a European footie jaunt so I can't go! I'm bloooooooooooody gutted now, had it all planned and everything.

Sorry peeps, really wanted to lend my support (but not my car!!) and come and see, it would have been my first TT event.


----------



## dino355 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi there Guys and Gals,

I have just heard about this and would love to attend in my 205 GTi if thats ok?

I have been to Coombe a few times already and have always enjoyed it


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

dino355 said:


> Hi there Guys and Gals,
> 
> I have just heard about this and would love to attend in my 205 GTi if thats ok?
> 
> I have been to Coombe a few times already and have always enjoyed it


Unfortunately it is only open to estalished and known forum members that have had TT's in the past, sorry.

Get yourself a TT!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just had this weather report for the day from a friend at www.metcheck.com

"At present it's looking mainly dry but colder than average with the risk of the odd sleet shower during the afternoon."


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He's pulling your leg Lee, no way can he forecast 12 days away.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Whats Quarry like with snow chains on?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Whats Quarry like with snow chains on?


Will I need spacers to allow fitting of snow chains...and how should I adjust tyre pressures? Up or down? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Snowidea!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get a grip ! :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jog said:


> I have just received a quote from MORIS trackday insurance
> 
> http://www.morispayment.co.uk/payment.asp
> 
> ...


Just to give you an idea, a driver without any experience of trackdays driving a 225 worth approx Â£19000, will cost less than Â£200.00 with further discount available on further events. Obviously, the more that sign up, the cheaper it gets for everyone.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Two things!!

1. Would everyone that has had an email from me regarding the trackday, please send back the information requested.

2. Would everyone that I have PM'd, that hasn't replied with their email address please do so, otherwise you won't get the information sheet and a request for information.

Please do this within the next few days as we are only 8 days away!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Lee
I have not received anything from you  
Mark


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

I havn't recieved anything yet either.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> .. please send back the information requested....


OK Lee, your email didnt make it clear you wanted this returned before the day, I thought you wanted it filled in and brought with... np tho, will email tonight when I get home.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sorry for any confusion, please send the information request back ASAP!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Lost track of this one but will tunr up for some passenger laps


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

thorney said:


> Lost track of this one but will tunr up for some passenger laps


It will be good to see you John!!

Do you mean you will be trying to get a lift off someone?!?!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Another important notice!!

Audi Driver magazine is covering the event for their April issue of the magazine and all of the participants from the day will be listed in the magazine report.

Would anyone who does not want their name printed please PM me ASAP otherwise I will assume you do and it will be printed.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Lee

Make sure the TTOC and ******** are getting something from it.

Copies of mag for attendees? Electronic copies of photo's for club...good for future events, calendars or owners etc.

We are getting publicity, but we should have some return for your hard work and our commitment to the Audi marque.

TTotal works in 'magazine' industry, so he should be able to advise.

Good work fella 8) (as always)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Will do mate (as always) will have control over the report in the mag so will see what I can do!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yet another notice!!

I am organising proper name badges for everyone driving, anyone that doesn't want a badge with their log on name and first name please let me know by Monday morning otherwise you will all get one.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Yet another notice!!
> 
> I am organising proper name badges for everyone driving, anyone that doesn't want a badge with their log on name and first name please let me know by Monday morning otherwise you will all get one.


Thanks Lee, but....

CAN YOU SPEAK A BIT LOUDWER PLEASE? :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

It's the only way to get noticed round here!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Another important notice!!
> 
> Audi Driver magazine is covering the event for their April issue of the magazine and all of the participants from the day will be listed in the magazine report.
> 
> Would anyone who does not want their name printed please PM me ASAP otherwise I will assume you do and it will be printed.


Also worth noting that if you are pictured in the magazine its highly likely that your number plate will be printed, Let Lee know if that is a problem to you and I guess he will inform Audi Driver of anyone not wishing to have their plate displayed.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Wak!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I know I keep on and on and I bet you will all be glad when this trackday is over, but I need to make sure everyone is clear!!

I need to know by 10am this morning whether you want a name badge and also you are ok with your name, car and number plate being in the April issue of Audi Driver magazine.

If you are ok with both then do nothing otherwise, PM or email me or if you have my mobile number then call me.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm feeling very pissed at the moment that i'm missing this event due to work commitments again! :? I was hoping a last minute re shuffel at work might allow me to attend but alas not  
Jonah


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Lee

Is it okay to tape over the number plates?

(apparently (accorinding to my biker mate) the insurance companies are all very interested in Track Day photoshoots...particularly when they recieve a claim a few days after a weekend with car being damaged on a country lane near to a track - if you know what I mean!)

Kev


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have just spoken to the magazine and they can photoshop the number plate out if you let me know that is what you want on the day.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> I have just spoken to the magazine and they can photoshop the number plate out if you let me know that is what you want on the day.


have no probs with name and pic but given mine's been cloned once (or poss twice) already would rather not have reg no visible thanks


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Can we use show plates??

I was going to use my "MikeyB" plates instead of my normal road ones??


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Can we use show plates??
> 
> I was going to use my "MikeyB" plates instead of my normal road ones??


Will we be able to spot the difference?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Can we use show plates??
> ...


I have the same problem! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I will ring the circuit and let you know.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Show plates are not a problem!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that I sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!

I sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given me it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email me NOW!!!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Name and shame!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> Name and shame!


MIKEYB - hasn't sent his! :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wak said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Name and shame!
> ...


Ouch!!! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

HELP - Wak has hacked me!!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm a good lad I am! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I think Mikey's was the first one to arrive!!! :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that I sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!

I sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given me it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email me NOW!!!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Name and shame!


I have to agree with MikeyB, who exactly has not returned the info.

I happen to be on hols this week so can access the forum but from work no chance. So if you let us know who you are waiting for we might be able to give them a call and nudge them :wink:

HTH

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'd really prefer not to, it can be done on the day but just saves time before then.

I have had a few more in today so my message must have worked!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that I sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!

I sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given me it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email me NOW!!!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Shouldn't this be 3 days and counting now? :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Shouldn't this be 3 days and counting now? :wink:


Yep, but what you don't know is we are running a book on how many *more* mods you can get on your car by Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that I sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!

I sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given me it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email me NOW!!!!

OK 3 days and counting so even more of reason to do the above today!!!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I think I am all modded out now...! 

Anyway, I think I am all set for the day, here's my list:

Digital tyre pressure gauge
Torque Wrench - 17mm and 19mm (Cause I am a good lad)
Driving License
Cash
Wine (For Damon!)
Sat Nav
Helmet (Hiring one, but just a reminder to everyone else) 

Have I forgotten anything obvious?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> I think I am all modded out now...!
> 
> Anyway, I think I am all set for the day, here's my list:
> 
> ...


something to remove your wheel caps with or do it at home.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Wak said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am all modded out now...!
> ...


Are they hard to remove? I didn't remove them before at CC last year but maybe because I was not driving as fast and as hard as I will be on Saturday!!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Lee, Mikey and Wak are on Allesio's (not sure that is the correct spelling?)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Lee, Mikey and Wak are on Allesio's (not sure that is the correct spelling?)


Who's he? :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Keep going mate, only 169 posts to go...nope 168 after you reply to this :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Keep going mate, only 169 posts to go...nope 168 after you reply to this :wink:


Well who is he?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lee...

http://www.alessiowheels.com/

PS are us spectators required to send you details of car/ driver etc ? :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Lee...
> 
> http://www.alessiowheels.com/
> 
> PS are us spectators required to send you details of car/ driver etc ? :?


Not compulsory but would help for furture research.

[email protected]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that I sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!

I sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given me it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email me NOW!!!!

OK 3 days and counting so even more of reason to do the above today!!

Sorry to keep on.......well no, I'm not, just answer me and I'll shut up!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Since today has been pants (see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38133), it looks like I am left with no option other than to run alsmost new/brand new tyre at CC on Saturday.

I have a spare tyre with 4-5mm tread - would it be better to put this on the N/S/F with a month old tyre on the O/S/F? or should I get a new tyre?

How easy would it be to source a second hand Conti Contact Sport2 do you think?

Is there anyone out there that would be willing to hire out a set of wheels???

Help!!!! :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can anyone help Kev????


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry Kev, cant help im afraid :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Lee, did I read somewhere that there is going to be a professional potographer going whom we can purchase our pictures off?

If not, I might bring my SLR and take some of my own...

Let me know!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Shouldn't this say 2 days and counting :wink:

Morning Lee


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that Lee sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!

Lee sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given to him it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email Lee NOW!!!!

OK 2 days and counting so even more of reason to do the above today!!

Sorry to keep on.......well no, I'm not, just answer him and I'll shut up too!!


Morning Lee :wink: thought I'd save you the bother this morning!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Lee, did I read somewhere that there is going to be a professional potographer going whom we can purchase our pictures off?
> 
> If not, I might bring my SLR and take some of my own...
> 
> Let me know!


Yes the Audi Driver photographer will be getting all of the shots and you can purchase them from him directly on the day!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Morning Damon :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, send back the personal and car information sheet that Lee sent via email *before the event*, I know it's a pain in the arse but it needs to be done otherwise you will have to do it on the day and it will hold you up from driving!!
> 
> Lee sent everyone that has signed up a PM to ask for their email address, if you haven't given to him it or if you haven't received your information sheet then PM or email Lee NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Lee,

I'm coming as a speccy tator but hope to get a ride as a passenger with anyone kind enough to offer (  ) Do I need to be there early to sign anything or will I be OK just to turn up anytime? (Don't really fancy the 6:30 cruise if I don't have to!!!)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm coming as a speccy tator but hope to get a ride as a passenger with anyone kind enough to offer (  )


My normal co-pilot can't attend as she is 'with child'. She's really disappointed actually. 

But this means I will have a spare seat (or three) for most of the day for any one who wants a ride. :wink:

There'll also be a bus and a barge going around so people _may_ be able to blag rides in them as well.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming as a speccy tator but hope to get a ride as a passenger with anyone kind enough to offer (  )
> ...


Yeah - what he said... :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone who wishes to be a passenger must sign an indemnity form then you will be given a wristband, to allow you on the track.

Anyone caught without a wristband will not be allowed on the track, passenger or driver.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Can they can sign these during the day or just at 8am?

I have a mate who is coming down for about 1000am


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

During the day as well but they must find me!! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys (and the offers of rides  ) See you all on Saturday - assuming my TT is all OK on it's long-awaited return.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Since today has been pants (see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38133), it looks like I am left with no option other than to run alsmost new/brand new tyre at CC on Saturday.
> 
> I have a spare tyre with 4-5mm tread - would it be better to put this on the N/S/F with a month old tyre on the O/S/F? or should I get a new tyre?
> 
> ...


I will try to bring a spare set of 7 spokes with me they are 17", lets see if I can get them all in my roadster


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be attending as a spectator (as long as the rain stays away!) and will be bringing my digital SLR kit and long lenses with me if anyone wants high quality photos of their exploits?!

If there are any spare seats going then I wouldn't mind a quick lap or two as a passenger?

Simon.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be bringing along a load of binoculars for you spectators to borrow FOC, if you like em you can buy em for only a Â£5 on the day (thats providing I have room with the 4 alloys and 2 spare helmets

in a roadster ??? :?:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming as a speccy tator but hope to get a ride as a passenger with anyone kind enough to offer (  )
> ...


Cheeky scamp :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul dont forget the odd skip too








For those quick ones :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Could work this to my advantage 

I managed to forget both my digital camera & DV-Cam when i left home early yesterday  & as i won't be returning home until after Combe. My aim was to get some in car video of a few of my laps, but that plan is now shot.

I will have a passenger seat (or 2) available for a few of the laps to anyone with a dv-cam/camcorder who can then let me have a COPY of the footage once complete. Their will of course be other opportunities, but i'd welcome some footage of some of my laps & now i can't satisfy this :x

Just identify yourself on the day 

Cheers in advance.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Current forecast for Saturday (for those so serious that you'll be tweaking your cars accordingly!! :roll: )

High: 6Â°C 
Partly Cloudy
Wind: From the North Northwest at 16 mph 
Precip: 20 % 
Max. Humidity: 70 % 
UV Index: 1 Low

So fingers crossed it's gonna be cold and dry.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Drizzly here in Southampton right now...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Current forecast for Saturday (for those so serious that you'll be tweaking your cars accordingly!! :roll: )
> 
> High: 6Â°C
> Partly Cloudy
> ...


Sounds like exactly what I've got here (not a million miles from CC) today
Good driving weather (for turbos )

Paul (W7) - but how will we recognise you?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Actually here's the link for quick reference 
C.C. WEATHER HERE


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Current forecast for Saturday (for those so serious that you'll be tweaking your cars accordingly!! :roll: )
> ...


He will have a badge on from me!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Will be bringing along a load of binoculars for you spectators to borrow FOC, if you like em you can buy em for only a Â£5 on the day (thats providing I have room with the 4 alloys and 2 spare helmets
> 
> in a roadster ??? :?:


Nope, can only get 2 wheels and tyres in...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Current forecast for Saturday (for those so serious that you'll be tweaking your cars accordingly!! :roll: )
> ...


You'll hear the Beast, so just head for the noise. If that fails, all drivers will have name badges, courtesy of mine host


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Paul dont forget the odd skip too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another cheeky scamp


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Ohhh & as a caveat, anyone that can take some video footage, then burn onto a DVD & send me a copy will get an extra lap 8) 

Cheers & cu on Saturday.

Ps. I heard on GMTV that the forecast for Sat is dry all day, but fairly cold. What a joy it is to own a Turbo car & hope for cold weather


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Breaking News!!

Any orders placed with the TT shop on Saturday for any product will come with free fitting at their shop and 10% off!!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Cool, I shall be ordering my caliper paint and rings then...that' means that they'll paint them for me yeah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Breaking News!!
> 
> Any orders placed with the TT shop on Saturday for any product will come with free fitting at their shop and 10% off!!


Cruise Control and S4 Stage XXX remap then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hang on they grant 10% anyway for the TTOC..so is this an extra 10% ?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hang on they grant 10% anyway for the TTOC..so is this an extra 10% ?


Doh! I forgot about that and Dave didn't offer it when he did my brakes a couple of weeks ago 

Sorry, going off topic for a sec.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have you seen Dave's Passport Photo ???


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just spoke to Dave @ the TT Shop and he confirmed as I thought that TTOC members do NOT get 10% discount when ordering from them on a normal day to day basis.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hang on they grant 10% anyway for the TTOC..so is this an extra 10% ?


Didn't we go round the loop a few weeks ago and discover that they didn't? Or was that Awesome?!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on they grant 10% anyway for the TTOC..so is this an extra 10% ?
> ...


Yes we did Clive! :roll:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Hang on they grant 10% anyway for the TTOC..so is this an extra 10% ?


So if we already get 10% for being members of the TTOC, and we get 10% for purchasing at CC, does that mean on a Â£100 purchase we pay either Â£80, (20% saving) or Â£81 which is 10% if Â£90 after our 10% of Â£100? :? 

Does that make any sense and does anyone really care! I suppose it only matters on big purchases...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> So if we already get 10% for being members of the TTOC, and we get 10% for purchasing at CC, does that mean on a Â£100 purchase we pay either Â£80, (20% saving) or Â£81 which is 10% if Â£90 after our 10% of Â£100? :?
> 
> Does that make any sense and does anyone really care! I suppose it only matters on big purchases...


Mikey, I think we have just confirmed that there is no 10% for TTOC members, so on the day your Â£100 purchase will become Â£90


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not buying anything anyway! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

:? :? :? :? :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Since today has been pants (see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38133), it looks like I am left with no option other than to run alsmost new/brand new tyre at CC on Saturday.
> ...


*TTtotal YOU are a STAR!!![smiley=dude.gif]*

Would this be for a [smiley=cheers.gif] or shall I pay you for each mm of tread used???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Did you read my post mate... can only get one wheel in the car...

If I had a TT *van* than I could help you...sorry.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Did you read my post mate... can only get one wheel in the car...
> 
> If I had a TT *van* than I could help you...sorry.


Ooops - have now! [smiley=oops.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

*Anyone coming up from the South Coast that could assist??*


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Current forecast for Saturday (for those so serious that you'll be tweaking your cars accordingly!! :roll: )
> 
> High: 6Â°C
> Partly Cloudy
> ...


Personally, I am praying for _*rain*_

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

As I'm about 10miles from CC (in Bath) I'll post an actuall on site weather report up late on Friday night and then again when I get up on Saturday morning (after which point you'll all have left home anyway  ).


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> I'm not buying anything anyway! :lol:


Yeah right!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Shhhhh.... the missus might be listening!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Its a good job I got back from AmD in the dark or my wife would have spotted the Red Brembo's on her way out to the gym :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

So, the day before has arrived!

Anyone who has any problems at all, email me [email protected] with your mobile number and I'll give you a ring.

Some are still left to send me paperwork but that will have to be done tomorrow now.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just a quick reminder to all - make sure you bring your locking wheel nuts! Just in case...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I may come up to spectate, and was wondering is there going to be a burger van or similar available for food?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I bloody hope so! :lol: I'm not bringing packed lunches!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> I may come up to spectate, and was wondering is there going to be a burger van or similar available for food?


The Tavern offers all types of food so everyone will be well catered for.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hope this will hold off until 5pm Saturday!!










ADVANCE WARNING OF SEVERE WEATHER

Here is an ADVANCED WARNING of Heavy Snow affecting Scotland, Northern Ireland, England and Wales.
Issued by the Met Office at 09:34 on Friday, 18 February 2005.
This warning is an update to that issued at 09:43 on Thursday 17 February 2005.
The Met Office is forecasting northerly winds over the UK through the weekend to bring snow showers, mainly to eastern areas. These becoming more extensive and persistent for Monday as winds turn easterly and snow penetrates across many central and eastern parts of England.
On Saturday showers are expected to be confined to northern Scotland and the eastern coastal strip of England, turning increasingly to sleet and snow through the day, although an area of rain moving south across Northern Ireland, Wales and southwest England could also give some snow on its leading edge, especially over high ground.
On Sunday showers will come further inland over eastern areas, falling as sleet or snow, which is expected to penetrate westwards into many central, and some western areas overnight Sunday into Monday, and it is on Monday that the highest risk of disruption to transport is expected as snow and ice on untreated roads bring dangerous driving conditions.
This warning will be updated tomorrow, Saturday 19 February 2005.
For enquiries regarding this warning - please contact your regional Met Office.
Transmitted by the Met Office at 09:34 on Friday 18 February


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Have faith, the weather will be fantastic!


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3456

This what they forecast looks good,
phill


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

EKZ225 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3456
> 
> This what they forecast looks good,
> phill


That looks good!!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I may come up to spectate, and was wondering is there going to be a burger van or similar available for food?
> ...


All? Hopefully breakfast for starters!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes breakfast, full english, lunch and tea!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News!!
> ...


Poof :lol:


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, if I missed driving I may end up shopping!!

Do you think as a spectator I would be allowed to have a ride in any willing persons car or are there rules against that?

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Waz, I think your ok as long as you sign something in the morning for insurance purposes etc...

I'm sure Lee will let you know.


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Waz, I think your ok as long as you sign something in the morning for insurance purposes etc...
> 
> I'm sure Lee will let you know.


..and brings his helmet (fnar fnar)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Waz, I think your ok as long as you sign something in the morning for insurance purposes etc...
> 
> I'm sure Lee will let you know.


Yes quite right Mikey, anyone who want's to be a passenger must sign a form and have a wristband, otherwise no driving.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Waz, I think your ok as long as you sign something in the morning for insurance purposes etc...
> ...


But will the passenger really drive :roll:

Seriously though I thought the driver was responsible for the passengers, so only the driver had to sign on?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyB said:
> ...


Sorry my mistake obviously the driver will drive and the passenger will shit themselves!! :lol:

But seriously both drivers and passengers must sign the imdemnity form and have a wrist band, circuit rules I am afraid.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

See everyone tomorrow for what should be a fantastic event!!

Any problems give me a call on 07887 800581


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

AmD may not be coming, Scott has injured himself! :?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It's just drizzled in Bath but it's stopped now. The sky is brightening though but I'll give another update tonight.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> AmD may not be coming, Scott has injured himself! :?


Pity, could have asked him to bring my new Springs & Intercoolers & complete half the job the beast is waiting for :lol:

CU all tomorrow. I really is a very excited teddy bear & after a little race up the A1 earlier with a 575M Maranello which resulted in a dead heat (how shocked was he :lol: ), this has only added to my excitement.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Wak said:


> AmD may not be coming, Scott has injured himself! :?


I can confirm that AmD aren't in fact coming.

It is a really shame but it will still be a good day!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

_*Any places left??*_ :?

Just kidding! Have a great day, everyone. I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Any hot dog & burger vans there for spectators?.

I may come and bring my camera.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> _*Any places left??*_ :?
> 
> Just kidding! Have a great day, everyone. I look forward to the pictures.


No! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

[mental note to self:]

*BOOK EARLY!!*


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Sun is out in Bath. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I know it's not a statistical sample but last time I went to Coombe one of the 8 of us ended up with a ban (M4 westbound handheld on hard shoulder just before Swindon). Worth keeping your eyes open on the way there and back especially seeing as we've posted up the route we're taking.

:-*


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

yep - saw the same on my way to the last Autometrix event at Combe - one of thr RS4's in the group I was in got pulled by an office with handheld laser (he was overtaking us all at the time though....)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

So what's going on then? :?

:wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Everone take care on their way to Combe!

See you tomorrow safe!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers - see you there!

Rob


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Have a great day everyone. Well done for organising such an event. Hope everyone is sensible and there are no 'incidents'.

Even F1 drivers get it wrong at trackdays!

And remember to drive safely on the way home! (No matter how strong the urge to rush home and start a thread about the day :wink: )


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm really starting to get hyped up 

ok...the check list:

driving licence - both bits
track guide
instructions for getting there
digital tyre gauge
electric tyre pump
1ltr 503.01 oil
digital camera
video camera & charged batteries 
.
.
.

cleared the boot
filled up with Optimax
checked tyre pressures & fluids

set the alarm for 5:15 

what have I forgotten?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> I'm really starting to get hyped up
> 
> ok...the check list:
> 
> ...


camera mount
credit card
lid
spare undies (kidding )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> I'm really starting to get hyped up
> 
> ok...the check list:
> 
> ...


Same as my list  
too excited to sleep tonight [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just been over to the circuit to check the weather. It's not raining but it's wet under tyre (and it's now drizzling in Bath but not much). No point in having a clean car though as all the roads around the main entrance to CC are really dirty (salt, mud etc.) so by the time you get in the car will be plastered - mine is 

Rhod


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure I should have gone to bed by now. The alarms set for 04:45!


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

No weather reports yet? Seems to be cold and frosty here in Dorset. yawn....


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Hope you all have a good day, I really wanted to get there but could not get a pass as I have several 6 nations w/e's away coming up 

Its cold but sunny here, hope its the same for you......


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having been over to spectate, it was an excellent day, which was very well organised (well done Lee).

A very big thanks to Mark (Jog) , Ron (TThrill) and Sundeep for letting me be passenger. I left the track each time with an exceptionally big 

Great event [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Roll on with the pictoral evidence, please!!


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Just got back home after CC - still      

Special thanks to Lee for organising the event

                                                                                          etc.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks again Lee - (already posted in the events thread).
Had to leave early and missed the chance to see/order photos. Is it to late or can this be done online.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

A fantastic day out - many thanks Lee for organising so brilliantly... and thanks to every one else for being there and making it a great day

recommendations to myself for next time...

#1 uprated brakes - standard ones were allowing me 6 lap sessions... 1st 4 laps OK, 5th lap brakes were fading fast... 6th lap cool down lap no brakes needed... you can do a lap at CC at 50 - 60mph with no brakes!

#2 fill up... used 7.3 gals which lasted 93 miles - 12.7mpg overall on track, DIS was saying 0 on last lap!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Great pics Irving. 

Is that Wak behind you?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

aren't they! these were taken by Jim Gaisford... i opted to get a set on CD rather than printed as I have lots of credit with photobox...

yep thats Wak... i have to admit I let him through on the next opportunity... his TT is so much quicker than mine... but just for one moment...


----------



## danksy (May 6, 2002)

It was good to see some old names and faces today!

Thanks to Scotty for the ride, NormsTTM for the offer, andJampoTT for the advice about buying a 350Z, and Vek llewop for nothing!

Hopefully see you at the next one with the Megablade, brakes were screwed this time around! :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you again Nick ... despite you showing how filthy my car was by turning up in your gleaming one!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jog said:


> Thanks again Lee - (already posted in the events thread).
> Had to leave early and missed the chance to see/order photos. Is it to late or can this be done online.


No problem Mark, you can get the photo's after the event I will send you the information of how to get hold of them.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What a fantastic day.... you people really missed out at one of the best CC track days I have been to....Why?

It was a no fuss no hassle no queue drive on when you like day.

Weather was perfect for the cars.

Here's some early shots..

Here's me being breathed on by two bigs boy S4 and RS6 owners, you know who! ... pushing me to my limits and almost off the track!
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/beingpushed.wmv

Here's the youngster of the day performing a little ballet! I hope TT Shop are watching.
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/TTshop.wmv

(p.s. any rubbing noises are my fat tyres/spacers hitting the wheel arches!)

Lee did a fantastic job, highlights for me were the above 2

CliveD has officially the loudest Car on the forum, 104db, they didnt let him on! gutted for you!

and overtaking the Ferrari twice!, I know you havent even run it in, but It was still enjoyable! I'm still looking for that video clip! 

Someone had a TT with 16inch rims and low profiles....his car accelerated v.quickly, I presume a deliberate mod to run undersized wheels, very cheeky however very effective! :lol: Who needs undersdriven pulleys Morgan! Get some underdriven wheels! :lol:

oh and Stu's Evo spits fire, my camera plug fell out of the socket so I missed it, but he came up behind me like a cruise missile and spat flames on gear changes shooting past me, very impressive machinery.

more later....... 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again Lee - (already posted in the events thread).
> ...


Good, cos the guy supposedly burnt the image of mine onto a disk for Lisa, and it turned out to be 11 blank and unplayable music tracks instead!!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a fantastic day - wish I was there 

Your vid clips are superb Wak  Thought you were gonna lose it on that first corner 

Did the little yellow peril avoid the barriers? Looks like it was going to hit them backwards.... oh my god (Â£Â£Â£Â£  Â£Â£Â£)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:lol: I was trying to give it large with the S4/RS6 tag team breathing down my neck but after that little excursion decided to let them go.

The smart roadster spun out about 3 times that day, I think only 1 TT went sideways. No damage done to any car.

I let my missus have a session, she managed to change gear, brake, change my underwear colour and change gear again all in mid quarry at speeds in excess of terminal..... and then apologised as we straightened up! :evil:

SO ... who started the day with ESP on....you should have because its one of the best ways of really feeling it working and doing its stuff.

Really is a good opportunity to feel how it works as in most road driving situations is much more subtle.

Who also switched it off later and felt how less restrictive it is.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Fantastic footage Wak. [smiley=dude.gif]

I'm looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> CliveD has officially the loudest Car on the forum, 104db, they didnt let him on! gutted for you!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> CliveD has officially the loudest Car on the forum, 104db, they didnt let him on! gutted for you!


Is this street legal? Will it pass MOT?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> :lol: I was trying to give it large with the S4/RS6 tag team breathing down my neck but after that little excursion decided to let them go.
> 
> The smart roadster spun out about 3 times that day, I think only 1 TT went sideways. No damage done to any car.
> 
> ...


Left my ESP on all day  , as i was not even close to being brave enough to tame those 500+ horses withouit some expert assistance.

I think on my next track day i will try to do a few laps without, but was too chicken yesterday.

Their is quite some difference though in the actions of the ESP in an RS6 & the other Audi motors, as mine basically just messes with handling characteristics due to the clever electronic damper system & does not cut power. I witnessed the opposite in scoTTys S4, where the ESP plays with the power & we both nearly got catapulted through his windscreen. I think in a TT or S4 i would have been more tempted to disable the ESP, but had so much fun in mine with it on, i saw no need.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The strongest ESP characteristic on a TT which you can play with is powering out of a bend you can feel power being held back...and kicking in as you straighten.

but if you twist the wheel back to straight and then back to the turn angle quickly you can trick it into giving power back sooner

but its not as much fun as esp off and using your foot to control power/drift!

I had ZERO brake fade all day, the Porsche Brakes do their stuff well.

Anyone running brembos or other setups care to comment on brake performance?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Is this street legal? Will it pass MOT?


It's a bit of a grey area Nick, but I expect I'll be ok. Don't you worry about it  I don't think (and I've had a good look) that there is a formal definition of what sound level is "ok" and what isn't on the road - which makes sense - because if it was formalised like that, lots of people would fit exhausts that were 0.1db under the limit 

Basically you need to be deliberately causing a nuisance, have complaints from your neighbours etc. before anything is likely to happen. Obviously avoiding gunning it past your local comminity bobby is also a good move... as that would be deliberately causing a nuisance right?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> The strongest ESP characteristic on a TT which you can play with is powering out of a bend you can feel power being held back...and kicking in as you straighten.
> 
> but if you twist the wheel back to straight and then back to the turn angle quickly you can trick it into giving power back sooner
> 
> ...


Have to be honest WAK, brake performance was my biggest shock of the day. The RS6 has 8pot Brembos up front & 2pot Brembos on the rear as standard & i'd had new OEM pads fitted on the front of the car on Friday (they only had about 15% life left), but with the exception of the regular smell from new pads getting hot & a little smoke after 4-5 flying laps, the brakes held up exceptionally well & i was very pleased with their performance, as i imagine a few of my passengers were also :lol: :wink:

Ps. Excellent vid clips WAK 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great day, well done Lee. I think that I will be tempted to take mine on the next track day. Must get the brake mod done first.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

hmmmm I better go check my pads! :lol:

that RS6 is some serious tonage to be hauling round a track and stopping from 100+ mph so many times... you probably need some aftermarket pads, oem pads are not good on a TT, RS6's on track could probably do with something better as well.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> :lol: I was trying to give it large with the S4/RS6 tag team breathing down my neck but after that little excursion decided to let them go.


"Let them go" :wink:

What was the comment I could just hear on the tape after 'that bend'? Your back end really went out and I had a big lift in case you came back the other way.  Unfortunately I had the camera turned around as I was filming the RS6 so missed it. :? .... well I would have been filming if I hadn't pressed the record button twice meaning no footage! [smiley=bigcry.gif]



W7 PMC said:


> Their is quite some difference though in the actions of the ESP in an RS6 & the other Audi motors, as mine basically just messes with handling characteristics due to the clever electronic damper system & does not cut power. I witnessed the opposite in scoTTys S4, where the ESP plays with the power & we both nearly got catapulted through his windscreen. I think in a TT or S4 i would have been more tempted to disable the ESP, but had so much fun in mine with it on, i saw no need.


The RS6 allowed a huge amount of sideways movement that neither my S4 or my old TT did. The fact the RS6s ESP stayed on is not at all comparable to it being on in the other two cars. After the track dried, I only turned mine on for about half a lap to demonstate to 'W7 PMC' how invasive if can be. One point I do disagree on is the comment about going through the screen. I thought the closest we got to that was when 1st gear was selected in the RS6!   :wink:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wak said:


> Anyone running brembos or other setups care to comment on brake performance?


Wak

I put Brembo GT Turismo on this week with an upgraded Brembo pad. AmD didn't know its name/model but they thought it a rebranded Pagid. Rears are OEM callipers with EBC discs and EBC Red Ceramic pads.

No fade all day. I did two, seven lap sessions with late braking (ask MikeyB :wink and no problems or smoke once back in the car park. Very happy with the performance.

I was so glad I had fitted a Sportec Short Shifter this week. It made a huge different to change and in keeping revs ups.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> I was so glad I had fitted a Sportec Short Shifter this week. It made a huge different to change and in keeping revs ups.


Whats a Sportec Short Shifter?

Any pictures?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thought that might catch your eye :wink:

The wrong Neuspeed arrived at AmD late Thursday. As I was spending all day bedding brakes in on Friday there was no time to get another.

Ed was given a new product from Sportec, their Short Shift. He was going to put it on his 
Golf but suggested I had it.

It's really nice. It feels a little shorter than the Neuspeeds I've tried in other TT's. Sprayed matt grey.

I'll do some pics this afternoon. I meant to mention it to you yesterday, but didn't get chance.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

nothing....much... gets past me? :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wak said:


> nothing....much... gets past me? :lol:


Apart from the odd V8 :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > nothing....much... gets past me? :lol:
> ...


or odd Evo

or TT with little wheels! :lol:

Who was that with the small wheels, I'm interested in if that was planned and how much difference it makes? it was very effective on track.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Wak, was that me you were overtaking in the beginning of the clip? If so thats the still on my last post... I have the same video footage of you going past ... would be great to 'blend' the footage when I can get it off the camera...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Hey Wak, was that me you were overtaking in the beginning of the clip? If so thats the still on my last post... I have the same video footage of you going past ... would be great to 'blend' the footage when I can get it off the camera...


it was if you saw an S4 and RS6 on my heels! :roll:

I can add it if you can create a CD with mpg or avi on it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was well chuffed with the performance of my brakes. I wish I'd turned ESP off though, but was spending my time trying to learn circuit driving and testing the handling (within my own limits) of what is quite a big / heavy car...

Next time... 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I was well chuffed with the performance of my brakes. I wish I'd turned ESP off though, but was spending my time trying to learn circuit driving and testing the handling (within my own limits) of what is quite a big / heavy car...
> 
> Next time... 8)


Testing the handling of your car is the main reason that you attended this. So nothing to worry about and maybe it saved a bit the life of your tyres too.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

clived said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this street legal? Will it pass MOT?
> ...


Mine's booked in for it's MOT on the 3rd and I did pop in to check last week. There is no noise regulation as part of the test so we're OK Clive! :wink:

I you think about it, there's noisier cars than ours out there i.e. TVR's etc.

P.S. Silencing's for girls Clive. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


My exhaust is standard and my neighbour told me that she knows when I am driving my TT as the "note" of the exhaust is so much different that the rest of the cars around. It is also louder than any other cars.

Taking this into account, neighbours may not like you if you wake them up in the middle of the night returning back home.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Depends how you drive into your neighbourhood Vlast'.

I drive in slowly and don't rev whereas the local chav brigade in their Nova's, Fiesta's and Golfs drive into the estate like tw4ts!!

I also discussed with my neighbour and gave them 2 weeks to tell me to change back to the Miltek. They didn't, and they 'like the sound' apparently!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I was well chuffed with the performance of my brakes. I wish I'd turned ESP off though, but was spending my time trying to learn circuit driving and testing the handling (within my own limits) of what is quite a big / heavy car...
> ...


There was a lot of handling testing going on and not a lot of tyre preservation .... as demonstrated by the videos I've just posted in the thread in the Events forum : HERE


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

> There was a lot of handling testing going on and not a lot of *tyre preservation* .... as demonstrated by the videos I've just posted in the thread in the Events forum


..so its not just me who is in need of at least a couple of new tyres!!!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> P.S. Silencing's for girls Clive. :lol:


Ahhh.... but the car is a *lot* louder post big turbo... I passed with the GTT exhaust before....

And as for the MOT:



Regulation 54 of the Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986 said:


> Every exhaust system and silencer shall be maintained in good and efficient working order and shall not after the date of manufacture be altered so as to increase the noise made by the escape of exhaust gases.





http://www.ukmot.com/manual/6-3.htm said:


> Reason for rejection.
> b. a silencer in such a condition, or of such a type, that the noise
> emitted from the vehicle is clearly unreasonably above the level expected from a similar vehicle with a silencer in average condition


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Depends how you drive into your neighbourhood Vlast'.
> 
> I drive in slowly and don't rev whereas the local chav brigade in their Nova's, Fiesta's and Golfs drive into the estate like tw4ts!!


Absolutely, and so do I. But still the idling noice coming from the exhaust is distictive.

I mean that my neighbour knows it is me just by driving my car on the drive and reversing it back on the street. And my exhaust is standard. :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I guess your neighbour may like cars...but if they didn't?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Wak said:


> nothing....much... gets past me? :lol:


Apart from me!! 

Lee, it was an absolutely fantastic day!! Thanks a million. Those little name badges were a very professional touch too 8)

An air flow meter failure stopped play for me at about 3pm but I'd had plenty of fun by then. The GTT was impressively quick! Had a good battle with a black Evo 8 (Stu-Oxfordshire?) and an S8 on my last session - maybe a lack of practice at Combe but I passed the S8 and despite popping flames and billowing fuel on overrun the Evo couldn't get away :twisted:

The Brembo GT kit I installed in the week and the DOT5.1 fluid performed faultlessly throughout the day, withstanding upto 8-lap sessions with no fade or change in pedal feel.

Well done everyone for treating their cars and the track with the respect it deserves and driving home in one piece.

Bring on the next track day


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> > There was a lot of handling testing going on and not a lot of *tyre preservation* .... as demonstrated by the videos I've just posted in the thread in the Events forum
> 
> 
> ..so its not just me who is in need of at least a couple of new tyres!!!!


Actually mine faired up very well. Despite all the squealing they didn't overheat and melt away. I saw this on a few TTs although I don't know what pressures they were running. Did you increase, decrease or leave as standard?



JayGemson said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > nothing....much... gets past me? :lol:
> ...


S8? I didn't see any of them. You definately would have known as they are about twice the size of a TT. Do you mean S4 or RS6? ...or did an S8 turn up?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Thought that might catch your eye :wink:
> 
> The wrong Neuspeed arrived at AmD late Thursday. As I was spending all day bedding brakes in on Friday there was no time to get another.
> 
> ...


Wak, found out today I left my camera in MikeyB's car. He left mine this morning with it 

When it arrives int' post this week I will do pics. Give Ed a call and he'll give you a more informed opinion.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Wak, was that me you were overtaking in the beginning of the clip? If so thats the still on my last post... I have the same video footage of you going past ... would be great to 'blend' the footage when I can get it off the camera...
> ...


Just had another look - think that was the other silver TTR that was running roof down as the rear valance looks like a V6 one...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> > There was a lot of handling testing going on and not a lot of *tyre preservation* .... as demonstrated by the videos I've just posted in the thread in the Events forum
> 
> 
> ..so its not just me who is in need of at least a couple of new tyres!!!!


Mine seemed to handle it with no apparent problem (unlike the brakes) - was running 39/33 instead of the usual 35/30 I normally run


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

cheers Lee

it was a good day.... disappointed to have missed the morning from an oil leak when I was up in the midlands (so a dash cross country to find a garage but at CC in time for the afternoon)

good to catch up with many...... 8)

as for the 993, it did quite well, although the cross winds and it's ageing suspension reminded me that it does need changing !

but managed to get in 6 solid session although my last session was a whopping 15 laps..... so my techart newer fitting brake cooling ducts do work ! or I wasn't pushing hard enough....

as for next mod's, apart from newer suspension, RS engine mounts.. as one can really feel the weight shift esp into quarry et al...

thanks to Phil & Richard who were brave enough to hitch a ride..(Rhod !)

Stu.. love those flames..

well if anyone has now got the bug... check out Bedford Aerodrome on the 25th March.. for a long 3.5 mile track (next TT venue ?)

cheer all and I'll catch you all on the next one.....


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> Well done everyone for treating their cars and the track with the respect it deserves and driving home in one piece.


Wasn't going to mention anything but......

except for the total twat that flew past me on the LEFT HAND SIDE on the last chicane before the pit entrance as I was pulling over to the left to let him through. Didn't have the pleasure to make your acquaintance to have a word - we were on and off the track at different times. 
Track rules is track rules and you nearly totalled your car and more importantly, my car. I had a word with Lee on the day but left it at that.
I'll not name and shame but I will be cautious of a particular blue TTC, reg no beginning with S!!!!!

Aside from that, and only that, awesome day. I'm in love all over again :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

lindley said:


> JayGemson said:
> 
> 
> > Well done everyone for treating their cars and the track with the respect it deserves and driving home in one piece.
> ...


Sorry you had a bit of a run in, I did try and find the culprit but to no avail.

Hopefully it didn't spoil the fun too much!!


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

It was all good Lee [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Great day Lee, thanks for all your hard work! Didn;t quite end up as I had planned (was quite scary taking the ferrari on as it was the first time i have driven it really!).

Did you mention in an earlier post you still have access to the photographs? just there was a great one which I wanted but didnt have time to get it before leaving, did you have the contact details for the photographer? would be great if you did!.

Cheers again m8

Matt


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

cplus said:


> Great day Lee, thanks for all your hard work! Didn;t quite end up as I had planned (was quite scary taking the ferrari on as it was the first time i have driven it really!).
> 
> Did you mention in an earlier post you still have access to the photographs? just there was a great one which I wanted but didnt have time to get it before leaving, did you have the contact details for the photographer? would be great if you did!.
> 
> ...


I have and I will post the details shortly!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

for CLIVED..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 26623&rd=1


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wak said:


> for CLIVED..
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 26623&rd=1


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one Wak


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ho ho  I actually already have one Wak - but as I didn't know what the limit would be on the day, I didn't see any point in doing a reading!

Edit: Although I could probably have taken a wild guess that the limit would be less than 104.1db ;-)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I had a great time too Lee - many thanks for organising such a brilliant event. Nice to catch up with everybody and meet some new faces. Hope I didn't worry anybody with my greeting of "I'm NaughTTy" :lol:

Thanks to Irving and Phil for my passenger rides - yes Phil, you were faster than Irving.... and the Porsche :lol: Cue demonic laughter from Phil :lol: Hope your brakes were OK on the way home.

Loads of fun - thanks guys and gals


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well after driving down for the morning I had a fab time too.(just spectating)
The weather was perfect once the frost had cleared. Beutiful sunshine on a crisp morning. (my lips are well chapped!)
A sausage bap started the day nicely though :roll:

The track action was good, stu evo flaming as he came out of quarry was impressive, as was the sound of the RS and S boys cars too 8) . Waks tyres chuffing the arches as the front dipped on avon rise was a bit wierd to see from track side and oh.... the smart spinning :lol:

My thanks to lee for organisation and I will look forward to the next one, I may even run my A4 it. :? Its nice to know the car is not the only thing thats important with the forum and TTOC and with out you can still enjoy these events and the club as a whole. It was good to see old and new faces.

I'll try and post some pics later

Andy

PS Did anyone get caught by the mobile speed camera van that was on the dual carraigeway leading up to the M4. It was there when I left mid afternoonish?? [smiley=rifle.gif]

I hope not


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

New vivatar for Clive ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

clived said:


> Ho ho  I actually already have one Wak - but as I didn't know what the limit would be on the day, I didn't see any point in doing a reading!
> 
> (Although I could probably have taken a wild guess that the limit would be less than 104.1db ;-) )


Did you not get the info sheet that I sent Clive?!?!?

Oh yes you did because you replied with your personal information, see page 3, item 2.........

Circuit Rules

1. Only TWELVE cars at any one time may use the circuit.

2. Only vehicles complying with the Motor Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1973 may use the circuit. Vehicles will be tested to RAC MSA sound limits as defined in section â€˜câ€™ 100dB(A) measured at 45deg from exhaust at 0.5 metres and 4500rpm (static test). Reference E12.17, MSA 2005 Blue Book.
Track meters are also used throughout the day.

3. Seat belts must be worn at all times. Crash helmets are compulsory. Adequate clothing must be worn which should cover arms and legs. All drivers must hold a current driving licence and must bring the license to the circuit.

4. Circuit management has the right to call in any vehicle being driven in a dangerous or inconsiderate manner, and to prevent the driver from returning to the circuit.

5. Overtake on the straight only. Overtake on the RIGHT, ie normally on the inside of the track. Do not overtake on corners in the red zones or after the breaking cone.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Lee, did I get it - I'm sure, did I read it?   Probably too busy filling all my mods in for you


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Shame they didnt enforce these two..

4. Circuit management has the right to call in any vehicle being driven in a dangerous or inconsiderate manner, and to prevent the driver from returning to the circuit.

5. Overtake on the straight only. Overtake on the RIGHT, ie normally on the inside of the track. Do not overtake on corners in the red zones or after the breaking cone.

I heard a lot of complaints about a certain Green TTC with a blue suited driver... he didnt bother to attend the drivers briefing :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

He took me on Quarry corner, coming out of nowhere forcing me to swerve left, out of the way! Since it's my first track day it was quite nerving.

Apart from that, I had a fantastic day and can't wait for the next one. When is it??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> He took me on Quarry corner, coming out of nowhere forcing me to swerve left, out of the way! Since it's my first track day it was quite nerving.
> 
> Apart from that, I had a fantastic day and can't wait for the next one. When is it??


It is a secret, but I will post smoething up within the next few weeks, so get your diaries out!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Shame they didnt enforce these two..
> 
> 4. Circuit management has the right to call in any vehicle being driven in a dangerous or inconsiderate manner, and to prevent the driver from returning to the circuit.
> 
> ...


The driver concerned actually DIDN'T attending the briefing and was told by the instructors to watch out from the start! He did go for a one on one briefing before he was allowed to drive!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > nothing....much... gets past me? :lol:
> ...


I had successfully put that out of my mind although I'm sure the wife was driving at the time! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Shame they didnt enforce these two..
> ...


Well I thought my post in the flame room may get some disagreement from people saying he was driving OK. I guess not, then.

I'll accept apologies in advance from people who thought I misjudged his comments BEFORE the track day :lol: as it seems that thread was almost entirely prophetic.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Wak said:


> I had successfully put that out of my mind although I'm sure the wife was driving at the time! :lol:


Don't worry, I have video evidence  Excellent driving though, whoever was at the wheel!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lee, Thanks for organising such a fantastic day, simply the best TT meet I've been to and definitely the most fun!

I wasn't certain till the day whether I wanted to drive on the track for a few reasons namely : driving a car I'm only familar with from the passenger seat AND and having JampoTT in the passenger seat plus wearing a vision restricting helmet, and lastly getting in the way of other drivers.

But having listened to the briefing and going round the track as a passenger I wanted to have a go ( though officially I'm not even tall enough to be a passenger, luckily no-one was measuring).

So off I went and I throughly enjoyed it . The etiquette of the drivers meant that I didn't feel intimidated if a faster driver approached and I was able to continue the manoeuvre with the confidence I needed (despite the foolish antics of the wee guy dressed up as a Lego Racer who did sucessfully unnerve me)

My heart was beating so fast and the adrenalin rush afterwards was brilliant! Kinda scary and exciting at the same time.

Woke up on Sunday morning with the track circuit, red cones, yellow cones and blue cones going round and round in my head, so much so I wanted to do it again. Tim even looked on Toca to see if Castle Coomb was a featured circuit, sadly it wasn't.

So roll on the next one? I'm putting my name down NOW!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Lee, Thanks for organising such a fantastic day, simply the best TT meet I've been to and definitely the most fun!
> 
> I wasn't certain till the day whether I wanted to drive on the track for a few reasons namely : driving a car I'm only familar with from the passenger seat AND and having JampoTT in the passenger seat plus wearing a vision restricting helmet, and lastly getting in the way of other drivers.
> 
> ...


So glad you enjoyed it!! 

Your name has been added!!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

First of all congratulations to Lee for galvanizing enough
people (except me :? ) to make this Track Day happen.
I've tried and I've failed to generate interest in what I think
is one of the most exhilerating things you can do in a car  .
I don't know how you did it - well date mate. 
And now some of you have tasted track action I hope that
it will be possible to do this more often 8)

Looking at the stills and video clips made me quite envious,
it looked a great day.

My envy was only tempered by the fact that only three days
before, I attended my first track day at Snetterton  ,
It can be cheaper to hire the whole circuit than Combe and has
IMO some advantages over Combe (a really long straight,
and pit garages to name but two), however it's in Norfolk  :? 
Lee if you are interested I will forward you the info. but they
don't have a free Saturday until November.

I wasn't at Combe so I can't really comment, but it seems that the
one driver who appeared to have something to prove on the track,
(by acting in a reckless and selfish manner?)
if I'm right, also appears to have something to prove in the
manner of his posts on his forum.

Roll on the next one ...... I might even be there :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You mean this one ?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=38237

or this one...?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=


----------



## DuncS3 (Aug 12, 2002)

Big thanks to Lee - This stood out as easily the best track day I have been on so far!

Well done Lee!

Dunc


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

...and "they " all said he couldnt do it - look at the posts made on the original thread. Sheer grit persistance and determination got him through this with spectacular results.

I reckon the guy should be made Track Day Official 

Arise Sir Lee (is that a type of muscadet :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

although to add.... green TT got a telling off by the mashalls when I was about to go for my first session (I was parked right next him at the time)

and what does he do on the next session... overtake 2 cars into quarry !

there I am following another TT into quarry awaiting the next straight to overtake and green TT flies in to my right, so I have to blend out wider to the left as I was about to start my turn in to the right... not very impressed...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Do I feel a lack of support for GTT products on this forum :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> ...and "they " all said he couldnt do it - look at the posts made on the original thread. Sheer grit persistance and determination got him through this with spectacular results.
> 
> I reckon the guy should be made Track Day Official
> 
> Arise Sir Lee (is that a type of muscadet :lol: )


I would be honoured!! 

I really enjoyed organising this event and there will be plenty more, but a big thank you goes to all those who supported it as well as the spectators!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Do I feel a lack of support for GTT products on this forum :?


I'm with Damon on this one. As much as I like some of GTT's products, not a penny of my money will go in his pocket as a result of his attitude on Saturday.

I notice GTT were offering raffle prizes, which was a nice bit of PR. Shame they undid all the good work (and then some...)

I think the least we deserve is some explanation as to why he is allowed to break the cardinal overtaking rules, and an apology for treating the event like his own little "point proving" session.

C'mon Roland, what do you think?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Do I feel a lack of support for GTT products on this forum :?


I'm with Damon on this one. As much as I like some of GTT's products, not a penny of my money will go in his pocket as a result of his attitude on Saturday.
quote]

I thought TTotal was John, now I am confused, which doesn't take alot!! :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


from the other thread Lee, this is making my head hurt


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Oh!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Lee..TTotal is John yes , why ? :?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> (despite the foolish antics of the wee guy dressed up as a Lego Racer who did sucessfully unnerve me)


Lisa,
Was this the culprit? :?










Someone help me...

...I'm turning into TTotal.  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > (despite the foolish antics of the wee guy dressed up as a Lego Racer who did sucessfully unnerve me)
> ...


Imagine a blue suit and manky brown boots, and that's pretty much him. Seemed to be from the same scale, anyway


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ...I'm turning into TTotal.


You cant without this Aiden


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

or this...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

LOL


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

I wont waste my breath on you bitter jokers anymore than to say the following (it works both ways you know) 
1)I wont ever come to a forum trackday again (good I hear you say)
2) I wont ever offer any prizes for you ungrateful lot again.
3) There is no more forum/club discount as of today
4)I wont ever lend tools to you again 
5) I wont offer technical help ON HERE AGAIN
6) I will not be coming to the TTOC annual event this year or any year

You carry on with your performance parts,mods & setups which clearly do not work very well. 
BTW the clown in the nomex was 3.5 secs quicker than the Evo 7
on D01j tyres. (best unheld up laps) Also a well driven silver TT with just chip & susp walked all
over the 993,both of which I said in the past would be the case .
BTW 60-70kg off the car is equiv. to about 10-15 bhp or 0.5sec a lap 
Oh & none of you can drive yet you will all have illegal road races then 
start threads boasting it on here. Eg Civic Type R,or the 'BMW off the roundabout or a traffic light Max Power GP with the Evo;you irresponsible pratts.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

rolandgttuning said:


> I wont waste my breath on you bitter jokers anymore than to say the following (it works both ways you know)
> 1)I wont ever come to a forum trackday again (good I hear you say)
> 2) I wont ever offer any prizes for you ungrateful lot again.
> 3) There is no more forum/club discount as of today
> ...


Someone here IS bitter, and it isn't us "normal" people... :?

Regarding withdrawing forum support - that is up to you. Personally I'd rather see you withdraw it from those that have an issue with you, because I don't want a personal spat to affect the club overall. I think it childish and immature for you to take those steps - but then that would appear to be your general attitude.

So you were timing cars were you? :lol: hehehehe... you take it WAY too seriously.

I'm still waiting for my apology. As are a number of others. If you intend to gloat about being faster, at least have the grace to admit you weren't always within the rules.


----------



## rolandgttuning (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh I forgot to say you can thank Jampott more than anyone else on this
forum for this decision (but hes not the only one), he doesnt even have or want to have a TT
what a pratt.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

rolandgttuning said:


> Oh I forgot to you can thank Jampott more than anyone else on this
> forum for this decision (but hes not the only one), he doesnt even have or want to have a TT
> what a pratt.


Roland,

I think you should seriously reconsider what you are saying, as my comments (and actions) are my own personal beliefs, and I'm neither associated with or speaking on behalf of either the TTOC or the TT Forum.

A true "professional" in business would certainly NOT go down the route you are going - alienating yourself from a large number of highly motivated and rich potential customers, purely on the basis of an argument with one forum member who (as you point out) doesn't own a TT.

I totally stand by my comments, but I do not want the TTOC or TT Forum members (who still wish to do business with you) to lose out - and I'm pretty sure you don't want to lose out on the advertising and custom that this forum provides.

I'm sorry you've taken such a poor attitude at what I feel were richly deserved comments. I feel you (more than anyone) should have been driving in a manner that held you ABOVE such attack - but obviously I was mistaken. Had you cared what people thought, you wouldn't have behaved like that.

I don't enjoy drumming you off the forum, or preventing other forum members from enjoying your wares OR your advice.

I suggest you keep this "personal". Don't forget, I lose nothing if you pull your help from the forum. What would I do with GTT parts anyway? You already know I don't have a TT! What do you stand to lose?

Think about it... grow up. Apologise. It'll be forgotten.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

rolandgttuning said:


> I wont waste my breath on you bitter jokers anymore than to say the following (it works both ways you know)
> 1)I wont ever come to a forum trackday again (good I hear you say)
> 2) I wont ever offer any prizes for you ungrateful lot again.
> 3) There is no more forum/club discount as of today
> ...


I thought timing was not the done thing at these events & in some lights actually illegal??

How did you get an accurate timing?? & for that matter, how did Stu get an accurate timing?? & also what was my time & did it beat jampoTT's :lol:

I hate saying this (agreeing again with Tim), but throwing all your toys out of the pram is a little OTT. Only around 10 people at yesterdays track day have issue with you, so why withdraw your support for the forum. You can work out who's posted & who you pissed off.

Back to your point on being faster than Stu's Evo7 (hate sticking up for him as well :wink: ) but that would if its in fact true, be more because he did regard course rules & other drivers safety at all times, so got held up by track traffic at various times during laps (he reckons even by me but he's fibbing :wink: ) so that would give rise to a difference of more than 3.5 secs me thinks.

Everyone on here is entitled to their opinion & as its a TT Forum, do you not think that running a totally stripped out TT & wearing THAT SUIT is going to get some reaction?? FFS why the hell buy a TT, strip it to the point of comedy & go all out for track domination, why not purchase a more suitable vehicle such as a Noble or Caterham etc.

If i ripped everything out of my RS6, i'm sure i'd have been slaughtering yours & every other car on the track, but i'd look a bit of a c0ck, the drive home would be $hite & my baby son would get a little pi$$ed off with the lack of creature comforts.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> I can't believe it, we've had 15 reads and no one interested!!!


...from little acorns...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Having read all the feedback and seen the vids (well done guys) i'm fairly gutted i didn't attend, it looks like all had a wicked time.

my reservations were

a) it's my main car i use for biz and i can't do without it were i to have an "unfortunate incident"

b) total track inexperience

c) cost, not the cost of the day but insurance (how many peeps took out cover for the track day) i'd be interested to know

d)as it happens i had to work that day (could've got round that tho')

still, it all seeems like a total success and everybody appears to have come out unscathed and would love to have put faces to names.

sorry i missed it & well done Lee


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

aidb said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe it, we've had 15 reads and no one interested!!!
> ...


I am well chuffed!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

rolandgttuning said:


> Also a well driven silver TT with just chip & susp walked all
> over the 993.


is that supposed to impress.... ? so you overtook an 8 year old car, on 90k miles with ageing suspension & no electronic gagdets with RWD which was being driven as "carefully" as I could... I wasn't ragging my car for a few laps... it was slow in fast out all day, I'm 'still' learning my car !

I wasn't the one racing or timing, that's not what track days are all about... and with passengers on board as soon as there was car behind I was slowing down to let them past.. so if that was you in the silver TT, I don't want to send a lap worrying about what is behind me with a passnegr eon board...

so you go 'fast' for 3 laps while I'm still there for another fast 10 laps before I come in.. (with the view that three of six solo sessions varied from 10 to 15 laps at a time).... it's a track day, I'm driving it the way I want.. my car is set up for longer fast stints, if I wanted to rag it, I would get a RS or GT3

btw... so you know, a well driven 993 without a chip but with proper sports susp would walk all over your silver tt.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

This thread is becoming a little like the series of sketches in 'The Fast Show' 
(no pun intended)
The one with the young boy and his over competitive father :lol: :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Having read all the feedback and seen the vids (well done guys) i'm fairly gutted i didn't attend, it looks like all had a wicked time.
> 
> my reservations were
> 
> ...


Hi there

a) Not sure anyone got close to an accident. Is anyone going to confess? :wink:
b) I had never been on track until Saturday and was very nervous first thing. But driving within your limits with ESP on you have to get it seriously wrong to have a problem. A few laps with the instructor and you are literally flying.
c) I took out insurance. I am with a mod and track friendly insurance Broker, Green Light. Saturday cost me Â£85.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I had successfully put that out of my mind although I'm sure the wife was driving at the time! :lol:
> ...


If we are at a track day again I may get some instruction  from you....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Here's my vids....

Almost an off... S4/RS6 breathing down my neck....
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/beingpushed.wmv

Glenn being Smart! :wink: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/TTshop.wmv 
AidB's version!
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/Test2.wmv

An average lap for me 1 *minute* 28 seconds..
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/onelap.wmv

Why do Left hookers make you pass on the left! :lol: I had no choice guv honest! :lol: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/lhdporsche.wmv

Some passing shots, to ABBA! I let the missus control the stereo, well thats my excuse! :lol: 
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/morepassing.wmv
plus some more
http://www.wak-tt.com/cc20050219/morepassing2.wmv


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

rolandgttuning said:


> I wont waste my breath on you bitter jokers anymore than to say the following (it works both ways you know)
> 1)I wont ever come to a forum trackday again (good I hear you say)
> 2) I wont ever offer any prizes for you ungrateful lot again.
> 3) There is no more forum/club discount as of today
> ...


That's the end of your business then 

No idea where you got all your angst towards the Evo....I'd like to extend my thanks to you for holding me up on track prior to lunch before nancying off into the paddock after 3 laps, presumably in disbelief that someone else might possibly be quicker than you  Selective memory eh :wink:

You *passed* me once, when you were already on track in the morning session, it was still wet at Quarry/Tower etc when I exited the pits and stayed left and let you carry on, from memory. For sure you were definitely moving on a bit and I had zero temperature in my tyres and couldn't seem to dip below the 20 minute barrier it was that bad :roll:

But.......how this qualifies for 3.5 seconds a lap quicker I reckon you are living in GTT land  hilarious!

From video footage I have proof that Carl, Rob and I were regualry lapping in the 1:24's and at the end I dipped into the 1:22 bracket. Prove to me you lapped CC in 1 min 19 secs and I'll eay my hat.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

Wak said:


> Here's my vids....
> 
> Why do Left hookers make you pass on the left! I had no choice guv honest! :


I know, had slowed down more than I realised into that corner and was right on the racing line as you were about to take the corner so pulled to the otherside to get out of the way, otherwise I guess you would have had driven straight into me.. but did report myself to the marshalls as soon as I pulled in !

nice vid's !

btw... when you are cornering what's that scaping noise ? it's been a while since I've been in a TT..ESP ?


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Lee

Well done, great event, great weather, great company, no queues and on my last run at about 4:30 the entire track to myself! Priceless  .

And some more not v.good pics taken between runs just as they came off the camera, deleted the ones with front or rear ends only which was quite a few, canâ€™t get used to the dam delay on these digital jobbiesâ€¦

pics


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> btw... when you are cornering what's that scaping noise ? it's been a while since I've been in a TT..ESP ?


Fat tyres big spacers, only happens on track days, very rare on normal road driving!

I live with it because the car looks Phat!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> ...and "they " all said he couldnt do it - look at the posts made on the original thread. Sheer grit persistance and determination got him through this with spectacular results.


I stand up as one of the doubters. I really wanted it to happen but I was sceptical. I posted quite a few posts that I thought might get a reaction and draw people into it. I'm really glad so many made the move to being trackday'ers. I hope many more people will be encouraged to take part next time. As was demonstrated (by 99% of the participants) it's not about ultimate speed but about learning about your car and yourself and having fun.

I'm sorry that my unpublished fears about how Roland would drive were borne out. I didn't personally see him whilst I was out on track but too many people told me about incidents they'd seen first hand for them all to be these peoples fault. I guess this just goes to show what happens when you're out on a mission to demonstrate how great you are. I guess it was a gamble for GTT but it appears to be one that's seriously back fired.

To be honest I'm even more disappointed and surprised by his response on the forum than the actual driving. Taking out his bitterness on all forum users and cutting his business off from a large part of the target market is astounding. A strange way off running a business. :?

Anyway, my thanks to Lee and also everyone who helped, drove or just added to the event by being there (i.e. the polishers!! :wink: )

Let's all do it again soon.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

rolandgttuning said:


> I wont waste my breath on you bitter jokers anymore than to say the following (it works both ways you know)
> 1)I wont ever come to a forum trackday again (good I hear you say)
> 2) I wont ever offer any prizes for you ungrateful lot again.
> 3) There is no more forum/club discount as of today
> ...


Has someone hacked his password?

_Q: Which is the most noble of dogs?
A: The hot dog, because it feeds the hand that bites it!
_


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Lee, fyi there is also an appreciation thread to your organisation skills in the Events section....

Click here

Thanks again, and roll on the next TT Forum track day, providing us "other Marques" crew are still invited :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Sundeep993 said:
> 
> 
> > btw... when you are cornering what's that scaping noise ? it's been a while since I've been in a TT..ESP ?
> ...


But it sounds as if you are skidding going sideways in some cases. But I guess you know better.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

To me the key question here, that nobody has so far addressed, is to what extent the Nomex suit improves lap times.

Ok we know the guy is a demon driver, but I don't care how much you strip a TT or soup it up, it is simply not going to be 3.5 seconds faster than Stu's Evo.

Based on some initial calculations, admittedly using estimates of power to weight differences, adding in Roland's undoubted driving skills, I have extrapolated out a time of 2.8 seconds _that can only be due to clothing differences_

I have to buy one of those suits, I don't care how much of a c**ksmoker I look, form must follow function. Do they do XL?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> To me the key question here, that nobody has so far addressed, is to what extent the Nomex suit improves lap times.
> 
> Ok we know the guy is a demon driver, but I don't care how much you strip a TT or soup it up, it is simply not going to be 3.5 seconds faster than Stu's Evo.
> 
> ...


Don't forget your little brown boots, too... which (I am told) are good for about 5-10bhp.

Don't worry, TT owners - you too can "keep up" by fitting a shopping trolley handle to the back of your car.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > To me the key question here, that nobody has so far addressed, is to what extent the Nomex suit improves lap times.
> ...


Am I allowed to defend the small man in the green suit and brown boots :?: 

It sounds like what he did on the track was indefensible,
he could have caused actual harm to others on the track
and that's not what a track day is about. 
(under similar circumstances I have seen wristbands removed
from re-offending drivers on track days, it's the only way to make
such people understand.)
But, if he wants to turn up looking like what is in most people's opinions, a complete tosser, then it's his choice; it does no harm to others
on the track (unlike his driving) and actually it could be argued
that the outfit is the right tool for the job.
Shall I get my (Nomex) coat :?:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> An average lap for me 1.28 seconds..


I knew you were quick Wak, but blimey, 1.28 seconds? :wink:

Still I'm sure Roland went faster.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

rolandgttuning said:


> Oh & none of you can drive yet you will all have illegal road races then start threads boasting it on here. Eg Civic Type R,or the 'BMW off the roundabout or a traffic light Max Power GP with the Evo;you irresponsible pratts.


How does he know i can't drive i wasn't even there :?

Come on own up who told him ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry mate, I told him about you


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

John don't stand too close to the waters edge at Torquay :wink:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

I n Roland's defence he did lend me his trolly jack, in my hour of need, thank you ,but I would have been very impressed if he had put good time's in, in his silver car, at least its the same as the rest of us TT drivers were in,
Phill


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

EKZ225 said:


> I n Roland's defence he did lend me his trolly jack, in my hour of need, thank you ,but I would have been very impressed if he had put good time's in, in his silver car, at least its the same as the rest of us TT drivers were in,
> Phill


If it's the one I saw, it wasn't very much like the others at all...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Like nothing else on Earth if you ask me :?










Pic courtesy of Simon Gardner - cheers


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Jon & Rob,what I meant was at least it had seat's and an interior and road going tyre's.
Phill


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

*ROAR going tyres ? WTF are those mate ?  *


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Thank's Jon, :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just thought that was a nice descriptionof your quick rubber mate, no offence. Did you sort the fluid problem?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi ya m8 Its in pieces as we speak , managed to get home that was the main aim, the fluid took the paint off the wheel


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hope its sorted soon, sorry to hear this Phil.
Guess the wheel manufacturers can refurb it, such a shame as they are sweet alloys.

J


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I believe CLIVED has a lot to answer for :wink: :lol:

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... oryId=9927


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I believe CLIVED has a lot to answer for :wink: :lol:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... oryId=9927


If they'd have let me run that is....


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just a quick post regarding the official photo's that were taken on the day.

I have sent the photographer all of your contact details and he will be sending out some information by post, so that if you want to you can order some piccies.

Anyone who doesn't get it within the next two weeks let me know and I will chase it up or give you details.


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

OK, sorry for getting to the forum so long after the event. Time is limited recently and the nature of some of the comments in this thread is enough to make me not work too hard to find extra time to read it all.

Firstly, I add my support to the vast majority of comments in this thread; Lee you did a fantastic job of organising a great day. We were lucky with the weather and everything went like clock work. Really good on you, I look forward to the next one.

As for some of the other comments, I can only say Roland has been a great help to me at both the TT track days I have been to. His advice is right on the mark and, whilst it may not be to everyone's taste, I thought the whole point of open forums was to allow people to share and air their ideas and opinions.

I saw him on track a number of times and had no problem with his driving. In reality he is an experienced track driver compared to the likes of most of us on the forum (me certainly included) and I would have thought, therefore, less likely to cause anyone on track any harm, even if travelling at speed. I saw other far more threatening looking drivers, with spins and the like. Last time around CC I spun two or three times myself in the heavy rain, whilst I worked things out. I am sure I was far more capable of frighteing someone on track.

I know it can be a little frightening to have a car coming up fast behind you, so maybe, like on other trackdays I have done, we could look at self-nominated classes (although this does limit access to the track).

In any case, I think everybody had a great day and, as far as I know, no damage to any flesh or metal was done. Isn't that about perfect? Just my two pence worth - flame suit fitted.

120 miles there, 150 miles on track, 120 miles back - Â£90 of fuel, big smiles and tired body. I am ready for the next one


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

surely if you are out on a race track you've got to expect people driving up behind you? if you are after a slow cruise round go for a nice sunday afternoon cruise :lol: after all you are on a race track  from what i saw of it there were no more than 5 cars on the track at any one time! you guys basically had the track to yourselves :? of course roland was quicker as he's more experienced but he seemed to be driving very sensibly,whereas the likes of scotty were driving round like maniacs :wink: joking aside i was very impreesed with scotty's driving [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> joking aside i was very impreesed with scotty's driving [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I don't think you can hold my driving up as an example of how to drive a track. I was just having loads of squeally fun...although I did drive within the rules. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

RMTT said:


> OK, sorry for getting to the forum so long after the event. Time is limited recently and the nature of some of the comments in this thread is enough to make me not work too hard to find extra time to read it all.
> 
> Firstly, I add my support to the vast majority of comments in this thread; Lee you did a fantastic job of organising a great day. We were lucky with the weather and everything went like clock work. Really good on you, I look forward to the next one.
> 
> ...


You've missed the point, fella.

The marshalls laid down some RULES at the start of the day. Drive as fast as you like (!) but don't overtake without consent, and don't overtake in the braking zones or on the corners.

I've no problem with Roland haring up quickly behind me. It isn't a Sunday drive out - but I do expect (particularly the more experienced drivers) to drive according to the RULES.

The fact that so many people complained about the same person, and the fact that the marshalls had to take him to one side on several occasions and reiterate the RULES suggest that maybe, just maybe, he was actually in the wrong.

Track driving needn't be dangerous - but thinking you are above the rules is more dangerous than a newbie having a spin in the wet. I should be anticipating he slot in behind me, wait for the corner to complete, then slide past as I pull over. NOT that he should take me on the bend, force me to come off the power and risk losing a Â£40k car into the Armco.

Stand up for him if you like. Its a lone voice. Not even ROLAND is standing up for himself. Go figure.


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

If you want to make a comment about his driving then that is one thing. Ask the question and let him respond if he wants to. But to start talking about what someone is wearing is plain fatuous. Its a track day, who cares what someone is wearing? Then to start talking about not buying things from the guy's business!

Let the marshalls do their job. If someone is driving THAT badly or breaking the rules SO regularly, they are not going to simply ignore it. If it was so bad they would have stopped him going back on.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps they didn't stop him because not everyone complained. I was approaced in the carpark and told of his driving but the person didn't want to make an issue of it. I think they should have done but it's way too late.

With regards people taking the pee out of the clothing...it happens on here everyday to everyone. At the end of the day if you set yourself up for it then people will have a laugh...rightly or wrongly.

I still don't know why Omen666's hat did get more of a flaming! :lol:


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed my day at Castle Coombe and did not see or experience any bad driving by Roland.

It does seem a bit pointless in moaning about someone's driving after the event as there is little that can be achieved. The marshals should be able to deal with the problem and / or a quiet word with the offending person in the paddock after the session may have helped also.

The only frustrating driving I saw was slower cars not signalling or getting out of the way quickly enough. Its not difficult to see a faster driver approaching and if they are catching you up then I think you should let them pass at the first safe opportunity. On a couple of occasions when I was out with an instructor, I overtook slower cars who were not indicating and therefore probably had not strictly consented to my overtake.

No one spoke to me about this afterwards (I was car 13 by the way) and I wasn't warned by the Marshalls so I assume it is ok. Roland was considerably quicker than me, and I can sympathise how it could become frustrating to be stuck behind slower cars who don't let you pass. This does not warrant a dangerous overtake though.

I am not trying to justify Roland's driving (as experienced by other drivers), but slower drivers who don't allow the faster drivers though are arguably just as dangerous as they force the faster drivers to break the rules to get past. At Bedford the marshals wave blue flags at slower drivers, so if you do not see a faster car catching you, then the marshals will warn you also.

There was clearly drivers with varying degrees of track day experience, and from what I saw, the day was a great success and, overall, the standard of driving was excellent. By the way, I am no track day expert and the above is just my opinion!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

caney said:


> joking aside i was very impreesed with scotty's driving [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Not bad for a rep mobil  Did anyone else see the jacket hanging in the back of the car 

I was even in front of scoTTy for about 1/2 a lap - well until he decided to track Wak down 8)

Cheers

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Not bad for a rep mobil


That's half the fun for me. The stealthyness. So many people I know said I bought the TT to pose. Despite my arguments that the TTC is not a car to pose in (no one can see you!) or just the fact that it wasn't true, they didn't believe me.

I hoped the S4 would prove a point but I still get grief! :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I hoped the S4 would prove a point but I still get grief! :lol:


At least its affectionate grief, unlike one of the attendees :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Just a quick note to say that all of those that won a raffle prize, it will be sent within the next 7 days, unless you had it on the day!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Just a quick note to say that all of those that won a raffle prize, it will be sent within the next 7 days, unless you had it on the day!


Who were the winners


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ditto

Since I left early, could it be that I may get a suprise in the post???

Jog

O bet you can't wait until Wed!!!! :lol:

How much for the Porkies and springs??

Aren't you worried re: speed bumps etc? :?

Kev


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Ditto
> 
> Since I left early, could it be that I may get a suprise in the post???
> 
> ...


Hi Kev, should be able to get a bag of chips with the change from Â£2k :? 
Life is too short to worry about speed humps compared to lower, sleeker looks and hopefully better cornering at the next track day. - lets see what you think this weekend. Still not sure what colour scheme to spray the track day wheels yet :?


----------

